# القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل ) .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

اكثر الناس الذين اتعلق بكتابتهم بل اعشقها واحفظ مقتطفات كثيرة منها وتقترب جدا من وجدانى وتعبر بافضل تعبير عن احاسيسى نحو اللة القديس اوغسطينوس فما رايكم ان نتشارك معا فى الاستمتاع باحد كتابات الفيلسوف الجميل اوغسطينوس :
عظيم أنت يا ربي قوي وقدير

خلقت فابدعت.

بنسمة منك صار التراب نفسا حية.

رحيم على خليقتك عادل في مجازاتك.

خدعتني نفسي وقالت انت غني عن الهي بك.

وتجاهلت أني مسكين ، أعمى ، عريان ، بائس بلا حنو ولا شفقة.

وغررت بي نفسي فادعيت الحكمة.

وحاولت كبح شهواتي فجمحت.

ملكني كبريائي.

وتشامخت فابتعدت عنك.

وسرت في طريقي وحدي فسقطت.

حينئذ ادركت ضعفي واعترفت بتفاهتي.

وصرخت..! فمددت لي يدك وانتشلتني.

الخير من طبيعتك .

اما الشر فمن صنع البشر.

كل ما أعطيتني من مواهب فهي من إحساناتك فلا أجعلها تمجدني بل تمجدك.

فبأي شئ يتمجد الانسان؟!

أ بالشر الذي يفعله؟!

أم بالخير الذي لم يصنعه!



إلهي.. لك وحد ينبغي المجد والكرامة .

من يقبل تمجيدا من انسان فلن يسانده أمام العادل الديان.

لا تدعني أتمجد فالمجد لك وحدك.



ألهي.. امتدت رحمتك ومحبتك الى كل الأرض. أفلا تترفق على ما جبلته يداك؟

أشركتنا في أمجادك وأفضت علينا من نعمك واحساناتك.

أشبعت الفقراء من غنى محبتك.

ها نحن المعوزين من أولادك.

خراف قطيعك الصغير.



إفتح لنا أبوابك ليدخل الفقراء الذين أحببتهم ليروا ظمأهم من ينابيع مائدتك ويمجدونك.

من يفتقر الى غناك تغنيه.

من يتعالى عليك بعد الخيرات .



إلهي.. اعترف لك بأني فساد.

ظل الموت

ظلام داكن.

أرض الجحود والنكران.

تربة لا تنبت الا الخزي والعار.

ثمارها الخطية والموت.



إلهي.. أغضبتك وعفوت.

أخطأت إليك وغفرت.

تعديت وصاياك وتسامحت.

كنت على حافة الهاوية ولنجدتي أسرعت.

كم من مرة حطمت شباك الخطاة .

وقضيت على أسباب الخطية وبواعثها!



ولولا سهرك ورعايتك لأهلكتني شروري.

أحاطت بي سهام الشر وكنت الدرع الواقي فارتد كل سهم وانكسر:

كل من يسير في النور لا يتعثر









قديس أوغسطين (13 نوفمبر/ تشرين ثاني 354 - 28 آب/أغسطس 430)

أحد أهم الشخصيات المؤثرة في المسيحية الغربية. تعتبره الكنيستان الكاثوليكية والأنغليكانية قديسا وأحد آباء الكنيسة البارزين وشفيع المسلك الرهباني الأوغسطيني. يعتبره العديد من البروتستانت، وخاصة الكالفنيون أحد المنابع اللاهوتية لتعاليم الإصلاح البروتستانتي حول النعمة والخلاص. وتعتبره بعض الكنائس الأورثوذكسية مثل الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية قديسا.

ولد في شمال أفريقيا قبل مجيئ الإسلام وهو ابن القديسة مونيكا تلقّى تعليمه في روما وتعمّد في ميلانو. مؤلفاته - بما فيها الاعترافات، التي تعتبر أول سيرة ذاتية في الغرب - لا تزال مقروءة في شتى أنحاء العالم.


حياته
القديس أوغسطين يتحدّر من أصول أمازيغية على الأغلب. ولد في تغاست عام 354 أي قبل مجيئ الإسلام.(حاليا سوق أهراس، الجزائر) التي كانت مدينة تقع في إحدى مقاطعات مملكة روما في شمال أفريقيا. عندما بلغ الحادية عشرة من عمره أرسلته أسرته إلى مداورش، مدينة نوميدية تقع 30 كلم جنوبي تغاست. في عمر السابعة عشرة ذهب إلى قرطاج لإتمام دراسة علم البيان.

كانت أمه مونيكا أمازيغية[1] ومسيحية مؤمنة أما والده فكان وثنيا. رغم نشأته المسيحية إلا أن أوغسطين ترك الكنيسة ليتبع الديانة المانوية خاذلا أمه التى ظلت تصلى لة بدموع لتوبتة وعودتة للمسيحية لمدة 15 سنة لذلك سمى (بابن الدموع ). في شبابه عاش أوغسطين حياة متعية وفي قرطاج كانت له علاقة مع امرأة ستكون خليلته لمدة 15 عاما. خلال هذه الفترة ولدت له خليلته ابنا حمل اسم أديودادتوس Adeodatus[2] كان تعليمه في موضوعي الفلسفة وعلم البيان، علم الإقناع والخطابة. بعد أن عمل في التدريس في تغاست و قرطاج انتقل عام 383 إلى روما لظنّه أنها موطن خيرة علماء البيان. إلا أنه سرعان ما خاب ظنه من مدارس روما وعندما حان الموعد لتلاميذه أن يدفعوا ثمن أتعابه قام هؤلاء بالتهرب من ذلك. بعد أن قام أصدقاؤه المانويون بتقديمه لوالي روما، الذي كان يبحث عن أستاذ لعلم البيان في جامعة ميلانو، تم تعيينه أستاذا هناك واستلم منصبه في أواخر عام 384.

في ميلانو بدأت حياة أوغسطين بالتحول.نتيجة صلوات امة وتضرعاتها الى اللة من اجلة من خلال بحثه عن معنى الحياة بدأ يبتعد عن المانوية منذ أن كان في قرطاج ، خاصة بعد لقاء مخيب مع أحد أقطابها. وقد استمرت هذه التوجهات في ميلانو إذ ذهبت توجهت أمه إليها لإقناعه باعتناق المسيحية كما كان للقائه بأمبروزيوس، أسقف ميلانو، أثرا كبيرا على هذا التحول. لقد أعجب أوغسطين بشخصية أمبروزيوس وبلاغته وتأثر من موعظاته فقرر ترك المانوية إلا أنه لم يعتنق المسيحية فورا بل جرّب عدة مذاهب وأصبح متحمسا للأفلاطونية المحدثة.

في صيف 386، بعد قراءته سيرة القديس أنطونيوس الكبير وتأثره بها قرر اعتناق المسيحية، ترك علم البيان ومنصبه في جامعة ميلانو والدخول في سلك الكهنوت. لاحقا سيفصّل مسيرته الروحية في كتابه الاعترافات. فقام أمبروزيوس بتعميده وتعميد ابنه في عام 387 في ميلانو. عام 388 عاد إلى أفريقيا وقد توفيت أمه وابنه في طريق العودة تاركين إياه دون عائلة.

بعيد عودته إلى تغاست قام بتأسيس دير. عام 391 تمت تسميته كاهنا في إقليم هيبو (اليوم عنابة في الجزائر). أصبح واعظا شهيرا (وقد تم حفظ أكثر من 350 موعظة تنسب إليه يعتقد أنها أصيلة) وقد عُرِفت عنه محاربته المانوية التي كان قد اعتنقها في الماضي.

عام 396 تم تعيينه أسقفا مساعدا في هيبو وبقي أسقف هيبو حتى وفاته عام 430. رغم تركه الدير إلا أنه تابع حياته الزاهدة في بيت الأسقفية. الأنظمة الرهبانية التي حددها في ديره أهلته أن يكون شفيع الكهنة.

توفي أوغسطين في 18 آب 430 في عمر 75 بينما كان الفاندال يحاصرون هيبو. يُزعم أنه شجع أهل المدينة على مقاومة الفاندال وذلك لاعتناقهم الاريوسية. يُقال أيضا إنه توفي في اللحظات التي كان الوندال يقتحمون أسوار المدينة.


تأثيره في اللاهوت والفكر
إن أوغسطين شخصية مركزية في المسيحية وتاريخ الفكر الغربي على حد السواء، يعتبره المؤرخ توماس كاهيل أول شخص من العصور الوسطى وآخر شخص من العصر الكلاسيكي. تأثر فكره اللاهوتي والفلسفي بالرواقية والأفلاطونية والأفلاطونية المحدثة (منقول من النت مع اضافات )


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*سيره القديس اغسطينوس*

*




*

*من تاجست إلى قرطاجنة​*
*في 13 نوفمبر 354م بمدينة تاجست من أعمال نوميديا بأفريقيا الشمالية وُلد أغسطينوس، وكان والده باتريكبوس وثنيًا فظ الأخلاق، أما والدته مونيكا فكانت مسيحية تحتمل شرور زوجها وحماتها بصبر عجيب، وبطول أناتها كسبت الاثنين حتى أن رجلها قبل الإيمان واعتمد قبيل نياحته. ​*
*كان كل همّ والده أن يرى ابنه رجلاً غنيًا ومثقفًا، وكان معلموه الوثنيين لا يهتمون بسلوك التلاميذ، فنشأ أغسطينوس مستهترًا في حياته ميالاً للكسل. ​*
*إذ بلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره أرسله أبوه إلى قرطاجنة ليتمهر في البيان، هناك التقى بأصدقاء أشرار، وصار قائدًا لهم يفتخر بالشر، فتحولت حياته إلى المسارح والفساد. أما عن دراسته فقد عكف على دراسة الفقه والقوانين مشتاقًا أن يرتقي إلى المحاماة والقضاء، وقد تضلع في اللاتينية حتى افتتح مدرسة لتعليم البيان وهو في التاسعة عشرة من عمره. ​*
*أعجب أغسطينوس بمذهب شيشرون، فقرأ كتابه "هورطانسيوس" الذي أثار فيه الشوق إلى العفة والبحث عن الحق. قرأ أيضًا الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس بروح الإيمان والتواضع وإنما في كبرياء، فأغلق على نفسه وسقط في "المانوية". ​*
*إذ رأت مونيكا ابنها قد انحرف سلوكيًا وعقيديًا، وصار عثرة لكثيرين طردته من بيتها، لكن بمحبتها ردته ثانية، وكانت دموعها لا تجف طالبة خلاص نفسه. ​*
*رأت القديسة مونيكا في حلم أنها واقفة على قطعة خشبية (ترمز للإيمان) والكآبة تشملها، وإذ بفتى يلمع بهاؤه أمامها ويشع الفرح من محياه ينظر إليها ويسألها عن سبب حزنها، وإذ أجابت، قال لها: "تعزي ولا تخافي، فها ولدك هنا وهو معك". التفتت مونيكا لتجد ابنها واقفًا معها على الخشبة، فتأكدت أن الله استجاب طلبتها. ​*
*في روما​**في عام 382م أوعز إليه أصدقاءه بالسفر إلى روما لينال مجدًا وغنى أعظم، فحاولت والدته صده وإذ لم تفلح عزمت على السفر معه. احتال عليها بقوله أنه ذاهب ليودع صديقًا له على السفينة، فسافر تاركًا إياها غارقة في دموعها. *

*في ميلانو​*
*أرسل حاكم ميلان إلى حاكم روما يطلب أستاذًا في البيان، فبعث إليه أغسطينوس، وقد دبرت له العناية الإلهية الالتقاء بالقديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان، الذي شمله بحبه وحنانه فأحبه أغسطينوس وأعجب بعظاته، وكان مداومًا على سماعها لما فيها من قوة البيان دون اهتمام بالغذاء الروح الدسم. ​*
*سمع من القديس أمبروسيوس تفاسيره الروحية للعهد القديم الذي كان المانيون يتجاهلونه، كما سمعه في رده على أتباع ماني وغيرهم من الهراطقة، فبدأ نور الحق ينكشف أمامه. هنا أدرك أغسطينوس ما للكنيسة من علامات أنها من الله: فيها تتحقق نبوات العهد القديم، وفيها يتجلى الكمال الروحي، وتظهر المعجزات، وأخيرًا انتشارها بالرغم مما تعانيه من ضيق. ​*
*أبحرت مونيكا إلى ميلان ليلتقي بها ابنها ويبشرها بترك المانوية، لكن دون قبوله الإيمان الحق، إذ كان منهمكًا في الشهوات، حاسبًا حفظ العفة أمرًا مستحيلاً. ​*
*بدأ أغسطينوس يقرأ بعض كتب الأفلاطونيين التي نقلت عن اليونانية بواسطة فيكتريانوس، التي انتفع بها لكنها لم تقده للإيمان. ​*
*عاد يقرأ الكتاب المقدس خاصة رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول فأعجب بها، خاصة في ربطها العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد... ​*
*دبرت العناية الإلهية أن يزور سمبليانس حيث بدأ يخبره عن قراءته في كتب الفلسفة الأفلاطونية التي عني بنشرها فيكتريانوس، فأظهر سمبليانس سروره بذلك، ثم عرف أغسطينوس منه عن اعتناق فيكتريانوس للإيمان المسيحي بروح تقوي، فشبت فيه الغيرة للاقتداء به، لكنه كان لا يزال أسير العادات الشريرة.​*
*توبته​*
*زاره مؤمن حقيقي من كبار رجال الدولة يدعى بنسيانس، فوجده مع صديقه أليبوس وبجوارهما بعض رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول، فظنها أحد الكتب الفلسفية، لكن أغسطينوس أخبره بأن له زمانًا لا يشغله سوى مطالعة هذه الأسفار، فدار الحديث بينهما حتى تطرق بنسيانس لسيرة القديس أنبا أنطونيوس وكيف تأثر بها اثنان من أشراف البلاط فتركا كل شيء ليسيرا على منواله، وهنا التهب قلب أغسطينوس بالغيرة، كيف يغتصب البسطاء الأميون الملكوت ويبقى هو رغم علمه يتمرغ في الرجاسات. وإذ مضى بنسيانوس، قام أغسطينوس إلى البستان المجاور لمنزله وارتمى على جذع شجرة تين، وتمثلت أمامه كل شروره، فصار يصرخ: "عاصفة شديدة... دافع عني... وأنت فحتى متى؟ إلى متى يارب؟ أتغضب إلى الأبد؟ لا تذكر علينا ذنوب الأولين. فإنني أشعر بأنني قد اُستعبدت لها. إلى متى؟ إلى متى؟ أ إلى الغد؟ ولما لا يكون الآن؟! لما لا تكن هذه الساعة حدًا فاصلاً لنجاستي؟" وبكى بمرارة... ​*
*كان ذلك في عام 386م، بالغًا من العمر 32 عامًا حين تغيرت حياته وتجددت بنعمة الله، فتحولت القوة المحترقة شرًا إلى قوة ملتهبة حبًا...​*
*عاد أغسطينوس إلى أليبوس ليذهبا معًا إلى مونيكا يبشرانها أن صلواتها التي دامت قرابة 30 عامًا قد استجيبت، ونبوة القديس إمبروسيوس قد تحققت، هذا الذي سبق فرآها تبكي فقال لها: "ثقي يا امرأة أنه من المستحيل أن يهلك ابن هذه الدموع". ​*
*عزم أغسطينوس بنعمة الله على ترك تدريس البيان وتكريس حياته للتأمل في كلمة الله والخدمة، فاعتزل ومعه والدته وصديقه أليبوس وابنه أدياتس (غير الشرعي) وبعض أبناء عمه وأصدقاءه في كاسيكاسيوم Cassiciacum بجوار ميلان حيث أقام ستة شهور يتأهب لنوال سرّ العماد، وفي ابتداء صوم الأربعين عام 387م ذهب إلى ميلان واعتمد على يدي الأسقف إمبروسيوس. ​*

*نياحة مونيكا​*
*سافر القديس أغسطينوس مع ابنه ووالدته وأخيه وأليبوس إلى أوستيا منتظرين السفينة للعودة إلى وطنهم، وكانت الأم تتحدث مع أغسطينوس معلنة بأن رسالتها قد تحققت برؤيتها له كخادم أمين للرب. ​*
*بعد خمسة أيام مرضت مونيكا بحمى شديدة، وإذ أُغمى عليها وأفاقت قالت لابنيها: "أين كنت أنا؟... هنا تدفنان والدتكم"... قالت هذا ثم سلمت روحها في يدي الله. ​*

*في روما وأفريقيا​*
*بعد نياحة القديسة مونيكا قرروا العودة إلى روما، حيث جاهد أغسطينوس هناك لدحض بدعة المانويين. ومن هناك انطلق إلى أفريقيا حيث ذهب إلى قرطاجنة ثم إلى تاجست، فوزع كل ممتلكاته واختلى للعبادة والتأمل في كلمة الله ثلاث سنوات، ووضع كتبًا كثيرة. ​*

*سيامته كاهنًا​*
*إذ كان أغسطينوس يزور رجل شريف بمدينة هيبو (تدعى حاليًا إيبونا من أعمال نوميديا) سامه الأسقف كاهنًا بالرغم من محاولته رفض السيامة بدموع، بل وجعله يعظ أكثر أيام الأسبوع.​*
*سكن في بستان ملك الكنيسة وجعله ديرًا حيث امتلأ بالرهبان الأتقياء، كما أنشأ ديرًا للراهبات تحت تدبير أخته. ​*

*سيامته أسقفًا​*
*أقيم أسقفًا مساعدًا لفاليروس عام 395م الأمر الذي أفرح قلوب المؤمنين، وإن كان الهراطقة قد حزنوا وأثاروا شغبًا ضد الشعب وحاولوا قتله. ​*
*امتاز هذا الأسقف القديس بحبه الشديد للفقراء حتى كان يبيع أحيانًا ما للكنيسة ويوزعه على الفقراء ويحرر به المسجونين. واهتم بدحض أصحاب البدع. وحضر مجمعًا بأمر الملك أونريوس عام 421م ضم 275 أسقفًا مؤمنًا و279 من الدوناتيين... فقام يجادلهم ويردهم إلى الإيمان المستقيم.​*
*نياحته​*
*إذ بلغ من العمر 72 عامًا استعان بأحد الكهنة في تدبير أمور الكنيسة راغبًا أن يكون خليفته، وبقى 4 أعوام يستعد للرحيل، وفي عام 430 م تنيح وهو في سن السادسة والسبعين، وكانت دموعه لا تتوقف. ​*
*المصدر : قاموس أباء الكنيسة وقديسها ​*
*الناشر : كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتنج

مجموعة من كتب القديس اغسطينوص






Download

فيلم القديس اوغسطينوس






الجـــــزء اول 


الجــــــــــزء الثانى


منقول ومزيد

​*​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*




الاختلاء للقديس اغسطينوس.
+ إن الاختلاء ليس عمل سلبى بقدر ما هو إيجابى . يكتشف فيه الانسان أنه شقى وبائس وفقير وأعمى وعريان .. وفى ذات الوقت *​*يكتشف وجود الله ماسح الدموع وحامل الخطايا وصاحب القبلات الطاهرة 
+ ما أجمل الاختلاء والانسحاق للدخول لأعماق النفس إنه سر عظيم يوصلنى لأعماق ضعفى .. ويوصلنى لأعظم لقاء مع الله الساكن فىَّ .

+ الخلوة هدفها الدخول لأعماق النفس واكتشاف ضعف ترابيتها ، وكثرة خطاياها ومراوغتها .. ثم استعلان وجود الله فى ( القلب ) وحبه وقبلاته وأحضانه .

+ اسرع لكيما تبنى شخصيتك بكثـرة وجـودك مع الله واكتشاف ضعفاتك ، وزيادة حبك للذى مات عنك .

+ إن فترة الخلوة أمر ضرورى ولازم لانكشاف النفس لصاحبها ويكفى أن يكون موضوعنا هو أخطاؤنا فى حق الله .

+ التأمل الهادىء يقود إلى انطلاق النفس ..

+ يصعب الحديث البسيط والصلاة إلى الله عندما يكون الفكر منشغلاً بالهموم الزائلة .

+ ربما اشتكيت مرات أنك لا تستطيع أن تصلى إلى الله .. أعرفت السبب ؟ إنه عدم هدوء النفس ..

+ اجلس إلى نفسك وصارحها فى الكشف عن الرباطات التى تعوق تحررك وقدمها للمسيح فى صلواتك ليعطيك تحرراً منها .

+ اهتم بأن تجلس فى هدوء مع نفسك فترة محددة من الوقت متأملاً فقط فى خطاياك . ثم فى صليب المسيـح . ودوّن ما يرشدك إليه الرب فى تأملاتك .

+ يكفيك فى خلوتك أن تتأمل فى صليب رب المجد . ففى هذا الصليب كسرت شوك الموت التى هى الخطية .

*
*مناجــاة





*​*ربى يسوع ... أعطِ يارب كل انسان فى الكنيسة شيخ أو شاب أو طفل أن يتحدث معك ويختلى بك ويحبك ويتمتع بقبلاتك ويتطهر بدمك ويستعلن قوتك فى حياته ..

+ أعطِ يارب الكنيسة وخدامها أن ينسكبوا بالصوم والصلاة ليستعلن كل واحد فيها وجود الله ـ أعظم قوة فى حياته آمين .

+ يا نفسى كم من مرة يحاول الله اغرائك بالانحياز له؟! مرة بانجاح طرقك ، ومرة بانقاذك من تجربة ، ومرة بكلمة أو عظة مؤثرة داعياً إياك وقائلاً : " تعالى إلىَّ وأنا أريحك " .

+ هل خرجتِ يا نفسى معه إلى البرية .. إلى مخدع الصلاة .. إلى خلوة بينك وبينه .. إنه يتملقك ليخرج بك للبرية ليعلن لكِ حقيقتكِ ثم يغفر لكِ كل شئ فتشعرين بالدين نحوه إزاء حبه وغفرانه غير المحدود فلا تجدى سوى الحب تقدمينه سداداً لدينكِ ؟!
*
*منقول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*

شكرا جدا

موضوع رائع  ومتكامل


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*فين كتاب إعترافات القديس أوغسطينوس...أشهر كتاب له؟؟؟
مجهود مبارك دايمآ
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*



النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا*​
> 
> *موضوع رائع ومتكامل*​
> 
> *سلام الرب يسوع معاكم*​


 


:download:

شكرا لجميل مشاركتك ا النهيسى


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *فين كتاب إعترافات القديس أوغسطينوس...أشهر كتاب له؟؟؟*
> 
> *مجهود مبارك دايمآ*
> *سلام ونعمه لكم*​


 

:download:

وفين اجدع صعيدى بالمنتدى 
ابوتربو الغالى 
علشان ينزلة لينا 

بعد كدة 
هاكتب على الموسوعات 
ابو تربو + asmicheal 


لان فعلا اضافاتك مميزة وفعالة 
وانتفع منها جدا 

شكرا ابو تربو لتنزيلك كتاب اعترافات اوغسطينوس 

فى اوبشن خاص 
لو ارسلت لى صداقة هاوافق عليها فورا 

يا اخى الصعيدى الصغير 

​


----------



## the servant (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

تسلم ايدك اخونا العزيز ونقلة اكثر من رائعة​


----------



## الروح النارى (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*شــــكراااً ليــ asmichea ــك*
*تعتبر حياة القديس أغسطينوس*
*و اقواله مصدر تعزية لكثيرين*

*سلام ومحبة المسيح وياكى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*لقيته على موقعنا :
*​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40259


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

ا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

وهنا بردو على موقعنا كتاب القديس أوغسطينوس ... لو الأول مش شغال
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9116


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*هذة المشاركة من تعب استاذ*ut2



*القديس اغسطينوس 


من تاجست إلى قرطاجنة*

*في 13 نوفمبر 354م بمدينة تاجست من أعمال نوميديا بأفريقيا الشمالية وُلدأغسطينوس

وكان والده باتريكبوس وثنيًا فظ الأخلاق، أما والدته مونيكا فكانت مسيحية تحتمل شرور زوجها

وحماتها بصبر عجيب، وبطول أناتها كسبت الاثنين حتى أن رجلها قبل الإيمان واعتمد قبيل نياحته

كان كل همّ والده أن يرى ابنه رجلاً غنيًا ومثقفًا، وكان معلموه الوثنيين لا يهتمون بسلوك التلاميذ، فنشأ أغسطينوس مستهترًا في حياته ميالاً للكسل.

إذ بلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره أرسله أبوه إلى قرطاجنة ليتمهر في البيان، هناك التقى بأصدقاء أشرار،

وصار قائدًا لهم يفتخر بالشر، فتحولت حياته إلى المسارح والفساد. أما عن دراسته فقد عكف على دراسة الفقه والقوانين مشتاقًا أن يرتقي إلى المحاماة والقضاء، وقد تضلع في اللاتينية حتى افتتح مدرسة لتعليم البيان وهو في التاسعة عشرة من عمره.

أعجب أغسطينوس بمذهب شيشرون، فقرأ كتابه "هورطانسيوس" الذي أثار فيه الشوق إلى العفة والبحث عن الحق. قرأ أيضًا الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس بروح الإيمان والتواضع وإنما في كبرياء، فأغلق على نفسه وسقط في "المانوية".

إذ رأت مونيكا ابنها قد انحرف سلوكيًا وعقيديًا، وصار عثرة لكثيرين طردته من بيتها، لكن بمحبتها ردته ثانية، وكانت دموعها لا تجف طالبة خلاص نفسه.

رأت القديسة مونيكا في حلم أنها واقفة على قطعة خشبية (ترمز للإيمان) والكآبة تشملها، وإذ بفتى يلمع بهاؤه أمامها ويشع الفرح من محياه ينظر إليها ويسألها عن سبب حزنها، وإذ أجابت، قال لها: "تعزي ولا تخافي، فها ولدك هنا وهو معك". التفتت مونيكا لتجد ابنها واقفًا معها على الخشبة، فتأكدت أن الله استجاب طلبتها.*



*في روما*

*في عام 382م أوعز إليه أصدقاءه بالسفر إلى روما لينال مجدًا وغنى أعظم، فحاولت والدته صده وإذ لم تفلح عزمت على السفر معه. احتال عليها بقوله أنه ذاهب ليودع صديقًا له على السفينة، فسافر تاركًا إياها غارقة في دموعها.*



*في ميلانو*

*أرسل حاكم ميلان إلى حاكم روما يطلب أستاذًا في البيان، فبعث إليه أغسطينوس، وقد دبرت له العناية الإلهية الالتقاء بالقديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان، الذي شمله بحبه وحنانه فأحبه أغسطينوس وأعجب بعظاته، وكان مداومًا على سماعها لما فيها من قوة البيان دون اهتمام بالغذاء الروح الدسم.

سمع من القديس أمبروسيوس تفاسيره الروحية للعهد القديم الذي كان المانيون يتجاهلونه، كما سمعه في رده على أتباع ماني وغيرهم من الهراطقة، فبدأ نور الحق ينكشف أمامه. هنا أدرك أغسطينوس ما للكنيسة من علامات أنها من الله: فيها تتحقق نبوات العهد القديم، وفيها يتجلى الكمال الروحي، وتظهر المعجزات، وأخيرًا انتشارها بالرغم مما تعانيه من ضيق.

أبحرت مونيكا إلى ميلان ليلتقي بها ابنها ويبشرها بترك المانوية، لكن دون قبوله الإيمان الحق، إذ كان منهمكًا في الشهوات، حاسبًا حفظ العفة أمرًا مستحيلاً.

بدأ أغسطينوس يقرأ بعض كتب الأفلاطونيين التي نقلت عن اليونانية بواسطة فيكتريانوس، التي انتفع بها لكنها لم تقده للإيمان.

عاد يقرأ الكتاب المقدس خاصة رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول فأعجب بها، خاصة في ربطها العهد القديم ب<a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a>
دبرت العناية الإلهية أن يزور سمبليانس حيث بدأ يخبره عن قراءته في كتب الفلسفة الأفلاطونية التي عني بنشرها فيكتريانوس، فأظهر سمبليانس سروره بذلك، ثم عرف أغسطينوس منه عن اعتناق فيكتريانوس للإيمان المسيحي بروح تقوي، فشبت فيه الغيرة للاقتداء به، لكنه كان لا يزال أسير العادات الشريرة.*

*توبته*

*زاره مؤمن حقيقي من كبار رجال الدولة يدعى بنسيانس، فوجده مع صديقه أليبوس وبجوارهما بعض رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول، فظنها أحد الكتب الفلسفية، لكن أغسطينوس أخبره بأن له زمانًا لا يشغله سوى مطالعة هذه الأسفار، فدار الحديث بينهما حتى تطرق بنسيانس لسيرة القديس أنبا أنطونيوس وكيف تأثر بها اثنان من أشراف البلاط فتركا كل شيء ليسيرا على منواله، وهنا التهب قلب أغسطينوس بالغيرة، كيف يغتصب البسطاء الأميون الملكوت ويبقى هو رغم علمه يتمرغ في الرجاسات. وإذ مضى بنسيانوس، قام أغسطينوس إلى البستان المجاور لمنزله وارتمى على جذع شجرة تين، وتمثلت أمامه كل شروره، فصار يصرخ: "عاصفة شديدة... دافع عني... وأنت فحتى متى؟ إلى متى يارب؟ أتغضب إلى الأبد؟ لا تذكر علينا ذنوب الأولين. فإنني أشعر بأنني قد اُستعبدت لها. إلى متى؟ إلى متى؟ أ إلى الغد؟ ولما لا يكون الآن؟! لما لا تكن هذه الساعة حدًا فاصلاً لنجاستي؟" وبكى بمرارة...

كان ذلك في عام 386م، بالغًا من العمر 32 عامًا حين تغيرت حياته وتجددت بنعمة الله، فتحولت القوة المحترقة شرًا إلى قوة ملتهبة حبًا...

عاد أغسطينوس إلى أليبوس ليذهبا معًا إلى مونيكا يبشرانها أن صلواتها التي دامت قرابة 30 عامًا قد استجيبت، ونبوة القديس إمبروسيوس قد تحققت، هذا الذي سبق فرآها تبكي فقال لها: "ثقي يا امرأة أنه من المستحيل أن يهلك ابن هذه الدموع".

عزم أغسطينوس بنعمة الله على ترك تدريس البيان وتكريس حياته للتأمل في كلمة الله والخدمة، فاعتزل ومعه والدته وصديقه أليبوس وابنه أدياتس (غير الشرعي) وبعض أبناء عمه وأصدقاءه في كاسيكاسيوم Cassiciacum بجوار ميلان حيث أقام ستة شهور يتأهب لنوال سرّ العماد، وفي ابتداء صوم الأربعين عام 387م ذهب إلى ميلان واعتمد على يدي الأسقف إمبروسيوس.
*


*نياحة مونيكا*

*سافر القديس أغسطينوس مع ابنه ووالدته وأخيه وأليبوس إلى أوستيا منتظرين السفينة للعودة إلى وطنهم، وكانت الأم تتحدث مع أغسطينوس معلنة بأن رسالتها قد تحققت برؤيتها له كخادم أمين للرب.

بعد خمسة أيام مرضت مونيكا بحمى شديدة، وإذ أُغمى عليها وأفاقت قالت لابنيها: "أين كنت أنا؟... هنا تدفنان والدتكم"... قالت هذا ثم سلمت روحها في يدي الله.
*


*في روما وأفريقي*ا

*بعد نياحة القديسة مونيكا قرروا العودة إلى روما، حيث جاهد أغسطينوس هناك لدحض بدعة المانويين. ومن هناك انطلق إلى أفريقيا حيث ذهب إلى قرطاجنة ثم إلى تاجست، فوزع كل ممتلكاته واختلى للعبادة والتأمل في كلمة الله ثلاث سنوات، ووضع كتبًا كثيرة.
*


*سيامته كاهنًا*

*إذ كان أغسطينوس يزور رجل شريف بمدينة هيبو (تدعى حاليًا إيبونا من أعمال نوميديا) سامه الأسقف كاهنًا بالرغم من محاولته رفض السيامة بدموع، بل وجعله يعظ أكثر أيام الأسبوع.

سكن في بستان ملك الكنيسة وجعله ديرًا حيث امتلأ بالرهبان الأتقياء، كما أنشأ ديرًا للراهبات تحت تدبير أخته.*



*سيامته أسقفًا*

*أقيم أسقفًا مساعدًا لفاليروس عام 395م الأمر الذي أفرح قلوب المؤمنين، وإن كان الهراطقة قد حزنوا وأثاروا شغبًا ضد الشعب وحاولوا قتله.

امتاز هذا الأسقف القديس بحبه الشديد للفقراء حتى كان يبيع أحيانًا ما للكنيسة ويوزعه على الفقراء ويحرر به المسجونين. واهتم بدحض أصحاب البدع. وحضر مجمعًا بأمر الملك أونريوس عام 421م ضم 275 أسقفًا مؤمنًا و279 من الدوناتيين... فقام يجادلهم ويردهم إلى الإيمان المستقيم.*



*نياحته*

*إذ بلغ من العمر 72 عامًا استعان بأحد الكهنة في تدبير أمور الكنيسة راغبًا أن يكون خليفته، وبقى 4 أعوام يستعد للرحيل، وفي عام 430 م تنيح وهو في سن السادسة والسبعين، وكانت دموعه لا تتوقف.
*


*كتاباته*

*بلغت حوالي 232 كتابًا، منها كتبه التاريخية مثل "اعترافاته" و"الاستدراكات"، ومقالاته الفلسفية مثل "الرد على الأكاديميين" و"الحياة السعيدة"، "خلود النفس"، "في الموسيقى"... وأيضًا أعماله الجدلية ضد اليهود والوثنيين، وضد أتباع ماني وضد الدوناتيين وضد البيلاجيين وضد الأوريجانيين، كما قدم كتبًا في تفسير التكوين والمزامير والرسالة الأولى إلى يوحنا، والموعظة على الجبل، وعن اتفاق الإنجيليين، وتعليقات على الرسالة إلى أهل غلاطية والرسالة إلى أهل رومية وانجيل يوحنا. كما كتب كُتب في النسكيات والأخلاقيات...*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*الكتاب الاول :*
اعترافات القديس أوغسطينوس عن :
*1. عظمة الله وعدم إمكان إدراكه 
2. مراحمه في الطفولة والصبا
3. تمرد الإنسان عليه 
4. خطاياه من البطالة 
5. تفريطه في الدارسة
6. عطايا الله له وحياته حتى سن الخامسة عشرة *

*للتحميل*

الرابط مرة اخرى ان كان لا يعمل

 

http://www.4shared.com/file/37303123...f57/____1.html




* http://www.4shared.com/file/37303123/240e3f57/____1.html*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*
ودة مقال لقيته على النت للقديس أوغسطينوس

لأجلك تألم
القديس اغسطينوس
*​*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif][font=georgia, 'times new roman', times, serif]
[/font][/font]*
*حين أتي الرب إلي العالم ، أتي متنكراً ، وظهر ضعيفاً بالجسد ، وهو القوي في ذاته. ولزم أن يكون منظوراً كيلا يعرفوه ، ومحتقراً لكي يقتلوه. سني مجده كامن في لاهوته ، ولاهوته محجوب في جسده: "لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ" (1كو 2: 8). وسار بين اليهود ، مجهولاً بين أعدائه ، يصنع العجائب ويحتمل الغرائب حتى علقّ على الخشبة.*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*يوم تألم المسيح ، لأجلك تألم. قال بطرس الرسول: "فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ لأَجْلِنَا، تَارِكاًلَنَا مِثَالاً لِكَيْ تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُواتِهِ"(1بط 2: 21). لقد تألم فعلمك الألم وقلَّ ما يفعل الكلام بلا مثل. شتمه اليهود وهو معلَّق على الصليب: بمسامير قاسية كان معلقاً دون أن يفقد عذوبته. واحتدموا غيظاً ضده وداروا حوله مجدفين كالمجانين ، حول طبيب ماهر. وكان يداوي على صليبه قائلاً:" اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ " (لو34:23). وكان يسأل وهو معلّق: ولم ينزل عن صليبه لأنه كان يداوي المجانين.*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*أسمع: أنت مسيحي وعضو للمسيح ـ فكرّ بمن أنت وبالثمن الذي به اشتريت. ابتلعت الحياة الأبدية الموت وشاءت أن تموت في ما هو لك ، لا في ما لها وأخذت منك إمكانية الموت عنك. ومنك أخذت الجسد ولكن بخلاف ما يأخذه الناس لقد كنت حقاً فيها ساعة قالت "نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدّاً حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ." (مت 38:26). إن الذي جاء ليموت لم يخش الموت ، وقد كان بوسعه أن يبذل نفسه ويأخذها أيضاً . إن الأعضاء كانوا يتكلمون في الرأس والرأس يتكلم لأجل الأعضاء.*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*لقد جعلك المسيح جميلاً بفضل ما وصل إليه من القبح لو أنه رفض أن يكون قبيحاً لما كنت استعدت الجمال الذي فقدته. على الصليب لم يكن له شكل: لكن قبحه كان لك جمالاً. تمسك في حياتك هذه بالمسيح ، الذي لا جمال له ؛ لأنه لم يرتفع على الصليب ليفدي نفسه من أرتفع على الصليب دون أن يكون عليه ذنب. وليكن صليبه فداءّ لنفسك لتضع فوقه كل ما أتيت من شر وتتمكن من أن تتبرر بقيامته. كان ثمن فدائك مخفياً في جسد المسيح كما في محفظ فتمزقت المحفظة بالآلام.*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*علق المسيح ، فسرّ الكافر. وطعنه أحد جلاديه بحربته فأفاض الفادى ثمن فدائك. على المسيح الفادى أن ينشد نشيد الظفر ، وعلى يهوذا الخائن إن يكتئب وعلى اليهودي الذي أعطي ثلاثين قطعة من النقود أن يخجل. يهوذا باع واليهودي اشتري فأتيا شراً . وبالحكم عليهما هلكا . بائعاً وشارياً. الواحد باع والآخر اشتري: يا للتجارة الخاسرة. لا هذا أخذ المال ولا ذاك المسيح. أما أنت أيها المسيحي فأفرح : لقد ربحت من تجارة أعدائك فأخذت ما باع الأول وما أشتري الثاني.*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*نقرأ باحتفال قصة آلام من غفر بدمه ذنوبنا. فنتذكرها كلياً في تلك العبادة السنوية فينمو إيماننا نمواً واضحاً ساعة نمارسها على صعيد شعبي, تنازل ربنا وقدم لنا مثالاً في الصبر. ما أحتمله من آلام لخلاصنا كي نفيد من هذه الحياة الحاضرة حتى إذا طلب منه شيئاً إكراماً لإنجيله فلا يحق لنا أن نرفض آلامه. وطال ما أنه لم يقبل شيئاً مكرهاً في جسده المائت بل قبله حراً ، وباختياره يحق لنا أن نعتقد بأنه شاء أن يعطينا درساً في كل مراحل آلامه التي وصلت إلينا مكتوبة. وكأني به حين سيق للصلب حاملاً صليبه بنفسه يرمز إلي العفةّ التي يجب أن يتحلى بها كل من أراد أن يتبعه وأشار إلي هذا أيضاً بكلامه حين قال: "إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي" (مت 16: 24). كل من ضبط نفسه حمل نوعاً ما صليبه ، ومن خلال صلبه وعذابه على الجلجثة أشار إلي مغفرة الخطايا التي قيل عنها في المزمور:"لأَنَّ آثَامِي قَدْ طَمَتْ فَوْقَ رَأْسِي." (مز 38: 4). *
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*وباللصين اللذين صلبا عن يمينه ويساره أشار إلي العذابات التي يجب أن يتحملها القائمون عن يمينه. والقائمون عن يساره بحيث يقول للذين عن يمينه: "طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ" (مت 5: 10) وللذين على يساره:"إِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئاً." (1كو3:13). ويشير بالكتابة التي تقول في أعلي الصليب: "مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ" (مر 15: 26) إلي أن قاتليه لن يتمكنوا من الهرب من سلطة ذاك الذي أوضح لهم جلياً بأعماله ما له من سلطان يجب الاعتراف به. ولهذا ينشد المزمور: "فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي" (مز6:2) ويستدل من اقتراح رؤساء اليهود على بيلاطس بالاّ يكتب(ملك اليهود) بل يزعم بأنه ملك اليهود أن بيلاطس الذي رفض اقتراحهم هذا رمز للزيتونة. البرية المغروسة محل الأغصان المنكسرة لكونه وثنياً . ويعتبر كلامه هذا بمثابة اعتراف الشعوب الذين قال عنهم الرب بحق:"إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لِأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ" (مت43:21).*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*ومع ذلك فليس ملكاً لليهود: الجذع ، هو الذي يحمل الزيتونة وليست الزيتونة هي التي تحمل الجذع. ومع أن تلك الأغصان قد تكسرّت في الكفر فلم يرذل الله شعبه الذي عرفه سابقاً. ومع أن أبناء الملكوت الذين رفضوا ابن الله ملكاً عليهم يذهبون إلي الظلمات الخارجية فكثيرون يأتون من المشرق والمغرب ويستريحون ، لا مع أفلاطون وشيشرون بل مع إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السموات. كتب بيلاطوس: "مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ" (مر 15: 26) لا ملك اليونان والرومان وإن يكن مزمعاً أن يملك عليهم. وما كتب قد كتب . ولم يغّير طلبُ الكفرة ما تنبأت به المزامير منذ القديم لا تفسد لداود كتابه.*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*إن الشعوب بأسرها آمنت بملك اليهود ومع أنه ملك اليهود فإنه يملك على جميع الشعوب لقد كان بإمكان ذلك الجذع ساعة طعمتّ فيه الزيتونة أن يحولها إليه إنما لم يكن بوسعه أن ينزع عنها اسم الزيتونة. وإن الجنود الذين اقتسموا ثيابه يمثلون قارات العالم الخمس حيث يجب أن تنشر تعاليمه. والقميص ذو النسج الواحد ، الذي اقترعوا عليه ولم يقتسموة ، يشير بوضوح إلي أن الأسرار المنظورة . وإن تكن على مثال ثياب المسيح جديرة بأن يقبلها الجميع أبراراً كانوا أم أشراراً أما الإيمان الصادق الذي يعمل بالمحبة ونقاوة الوحدة .*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*طال ما أن محبة الله قد أفيضت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس الذي أعطيناه فليس من نصيب الكل بل تمنحه النعمة الخفية بقرار خاص. ولذلك قال بطرس لسيمون الذي قبل العماد دون النعمة:"لَيْسَ لَكَ نَصِيبٌ وَلاَ قُرْعَةٌ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ" (أع21:8). وكإنسان محب أوصي ، وهو على صليبه ، بأمه تلميذه الحبيب. وقبل أن تأتي ساعته حوّل الماء خمراً وقال لتك الأم بالذات: "مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ" (يو 2: 4)*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*لم يأخذ من مريم ما له كإله كما أخذ منها ما علّق على الصليب. وإذا قال: "أَنَا عَطْشَانُ" (يو 19: 28) ، كان يبحث عن الإيمان لدي خاصته. وإذا جاء إلي خاصته ولم تقبله خاصته قدّموا له مرارة الخل على اسفنجة بدلاً من عذوبة الإيمان. لا يجوز لنا أن نشبه الأقوياء بالأسفنجة بل المنتفخين كبراً ؛ ولا يجوز أن نشبه بها المستسلمين إلي إيمان مستقيم بل المغفلين على أنفسهم تحت وطأة مداخلات الشرير ومكائده. أكيد بأن ذاك الشراب كان يحتوي على الحنظل ، تلك النبته الوضيعة التي تلتصق بالصخر بواسطة جذر لها قوي . وأتخذ ذاك الإثم في ذلك الشعب ترويضاً للنفس بالندامة وحفظاً لها بعيداً عنه. إن الذي شرب المم ممزوجاً بالخل كان يميزّ بينهما حين صلي من أجلهم على الصليب بشهادة الإنجيلي قائلاً: "يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ" (لو 23: 34).*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*وحين قال: لقد تم كل شيء وأحنى رأسه وأسلم الروح وأشار إلي أنه لا يموت بقوة حتمية بل بقدرته الذاتية تحقيقاً للنبوءات عنه. وهذا أيضاً قد كتب فيه:"وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ" (مز 69: 21) كمن له سلطان أن يبذل نفسه وفقاً لما أكده هو ذاته (يو 6 : 51) (يو 10 : 18) لقد اسلم الروح وحنى رأسه ليشهد للتواضع لأن قيامته سوف تتم مرفوع الرأس. وأعلن ذاك الإنجيل أيضاً إنهم لما رأوه مات لم يكسروا بل كسروا سوق المصلوبين الآخرين لتتحقق نبوءات الفصح اليهودي القائلة بالاّ يكسر عظم من حمل الفصح. وذاك الجنب المفتوح بالحربة وقد جري منه دم وماء كان رمزاً للأسرار التي تكونت الكنيسة منها كما استلت حواء من جنب أدم أصل الجنس البشري كله وهو نائم. وليوسف ونيقوديموس اللذين دفناه كما لكثيرين سواهما من الناس معان ورموز: فيوسف يعني التقدم ونيقوديموس لفظة يونانية مركبة من شقين: نصر وشعب. وأي شعب أخصب من موت القائل: إن حبة الحنطة إن لم تمت تبقي مفردة وإن ماتت تأتي بثمار كثيرة. ومن الذي ينتصر بالموت على مضطهديه سوي ذاك الذي سوف يدينهم بقيامته؟*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*[font=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
**+ عن كتاب "خواطر فيلسوف في الحياة الروحية"*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*تأمل جميل للقديس اغسطينوس*

* عظيم أنت يا ربي قوي وقدير خلقت فابدعت. بنسمة منك صار التراب نفسا حية. رحيم على خليقتك عادل في مجازاتك. خدعتني نفسي وقالت انت غني عن الهي بك. وتجاهلت أني مسكين ، أعمى ، عريان ، بائس بلا حنو ولا شفقة. وغررت بي نفسي فادعيت الحكمة. وحاولت كبح شهواتي لجمحت. ملكني كبريائي. وتشامخت فابتعدت عنك. وسرت في طريقي وحدي فسقطت. حينئذ ادركت ضعفي واعترفت بتفاهتي. وصرخت..! فمددت لي يدك وانتشلتني. الخير من طبيعتك . اما الشر فمن صنع البشر. كل ما أعطيتني من مواهب فهي من إحساناتك فلا أجعلها تمجدني بل تمجدك. فبأي شئ يتمجد الانسان؟! أ بالشر الذي يفعله ؟! أم بالخير الذي لم يصنعه! إلهي.. لك وحد ينبغي المجد والركرامة . من يقبل تمجيدا من انسان فلن يسانده أمام العادل الديان. لا تدعني أتمجد فالمجد لك وحدك. ألهي.. امتدت رحمتك ومحبتك الى كل الأرض. أفلا تترفق على ما جبلته يداك ؟ أشركتنا في أمجادك وأفضت علينا من نعمك واحساناتك. أشبعت الفراء من غنى محبتك. ها نحن المعوزين من أولادك. خراف قطيعك الصغير. إفتح لنا أبوابك ليدخل الفقراء الذين أحببتهم ليروا ظمأهم من ينابيع مائدتك ويمجدونك. من يفتقر الى غناك تغنيه. من يتعالى عليك بعد الخيرات . إلهي.. اعترف لك بأني فساد. ظل الموت ظلام داكن. أرض الجحود والنكران. تربة لا تنبت الا الخزي والعار. ثمارها الخطية والموت. إلهي.. أغضبتك وعفوت. أخطأت إليك وغفرت. تعديت وصاياك وتسامحت. كنت على حافة الهاوية ولنجدتي أسرعت. كم من مرة حطمت شباك الخطاة . وقضيت على أسباب الخطية وبواعثها! ولولا سهرك ورعايتك لأهلكتني شروري. أحاطت بي سهام الشر وكنت الدرع الواقي فارقتد كل سهم وانكسر: كل من يسير في النور لا يتعثر .*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*اقوال هامة لحياتنا (القديس اغسطينوس )* 


*v البخيل يعيش فى الدنيا عيش الفقراء ويحاسب فى الآخرة حساب الأغنياء  .​*
* v الوحدة هى مرآه تبين للإنسان عيوبه​*
* v شجرة الحياة شاهقة لا تصل إلى قمتها إلا بالتواضع​*
* v الحكيم يتأمل فضائل غيره ليقتنيها ... والجاهل يتأمل رذائل غيره ويدينه عليها​*
* v تحتاج إلى ثلاثة لتكون سعيدا : صحة العقل - عافية الجسد - سلامة القلب ​*
* v   داوم على الصلاة كل حين يستنير قلبك بالرب​*
* v الفكر الشرير يعبر على بابك أولا كغريب .. ثم يدخل إليك كضيف .. ثم يستقر فى داخلك كسيد ذو سلطان . فاحترس منها وقاومه من أول الأمر ​*
* v لا تتكبر على أحد بفضيلة تظنها لك فربما كان له فضائل وانت لا تشعر بها .​*
* v ابكى على العاقل يوم يموت وعلى الأحمق حتى يموت ​*
* v إن لم تكن ملحا تُصلح ، فلا تكن ذبابا تفسد .​*
* v حين نتوب فإن المسيح يلقي بخطايانا في بحر النسيان ، ويكتب يافطة مكتوب عليها : ممنوع الصيد .​*
* v حياه بلا أصدقاء جنازه بلا مشيعين​*
* v فقر العاقل خير من ثراء الاحمق​*
* v من لا عمل له يوجد الشيطان له عمل.​*
* v ليس الاعتراف هو ان تجلس لكى تحكى حكايات إنما الاعتراف هو أن تجلس لتدين نفسك امام الاب الكاهن.​*
* v ليس الاعتراف هو ان تجلس لتشكو غيرك , بل لتشكو نفسك.​*
* v الاعتراف لابد ان تشعر فيه بالندم , تعترف لله فى وجود الاب الكاهن.​*
* v لا يوجد لسان نمام , اذا لم توجد اذن مستمعه.​*
* v اكلة من البقول حيث تكون المحبة خير من ثور معلوف ومعه بغضة​*
* v القليل مع مخافة الرب خير من كنز عظيم مع همّ.​*
* v قلب الفهيم يطلب معرفة وفم الجهال يرعى حماقة.​*
* v ذبيحة الاشرار مكرهة الرب وصلاة المستقيمين مرضاته.​*
* v الاحمق يستهين بتأديب ابيه اما مراعي التوبيخ فيذكى.​*
* v هدوء اللسان شجرة حياة واعوجاجه سحق في الروح.​*
* v الجواب الليّن يصرف الغضب والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط​*
* v إن كل شىء فى الكنيسة حى تستطيع ان تتعامل معه وتخاطبه​*
* v إنك تستطيع ان تتعلم من المذبح ما لا ان تتعلمه من كتب كثيرة ​*
* v لا تصم بالخبز والملح ، وأنت تأكل لحوم الناس بالدينونة والمذمة . ولا تقل أنا صائم صوما نظيفا وأنت متسخ بكل الذنوب .​*
* v أطلب التوبة فى كل لحظة ، ولا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة واحدة .​*
* v ربما لا يكون سهلا أن تصل إلى الكمال ، ولكنك تستطيع أن تكون فى كل يوم أفضل مما كنت فيه فى اليوم السابق .​*
* v إن الصوم الحقيقى هو سجن الرذائل ، أعنى ضبط اللسان ، وإمساك الغضب ، وقهر الشهوات الدنسة ​*
* v لو لم أكن هدمت كل شئ ، لما كنت قادرا على أن أبنى ذاتى​*
* v لازموا السهر وقراءة الكتب وثابروا على الصلاة وأسرعوا إلى الكتب ​*
* v الهدوء أساس العفة وعونها .. والصوم ثروة الجسد .. وانسحاق القلب يطرد الأفكار القبيحة .​*
* v كل شئ من أمور العالم هو زائل فأسرع وتذكر اسم الله أمام عينيك وكن حريصا فى أن تتوب لأن زمانك فى هذا العالم قليل ​*
* v لنفحص طرقنا ونتحنها ونرجع إلى الرب لنرفع قلوبنا وأيدينا إلى الله فى السموات .​*
* v لا تكشف ما فى قلبك لكل إنسان فعساه لا يجزيك شكرا .​*
* v جيد ألا تخطئ وإن أخطأت فجيد ألا تؤجل التوبة ، وإذا تبت فجيد ألا تعود للخطية ، وإن لم تعد لها فجيد أن تعرف أن هذا بمعونة من الله ، وإذا عرفت هذا فجيد أن تشكره على ما أنت فيه .​*
* v الصلاة كالشمعة تضئ قلب الإنسان فى ظلماته .​*
* v ابتعد عن نظر وسماع ما لا يفيد فتخلص من فعل ما لا يفيد ​*
* v لو ضاع منى كل شئ وبقى الله وحده فأنا معى كل شئ ، لأن الله هو الكل فى الكل فلا يعوزنى شئ .​*
* v كل ما يفرح الإنسان فهو للحظة ، وكل ما يحزن الإنسان فى هذه الحياة هو للحظة . ولكن كل ما هو أبدى فهو جدير بكل لحظة .​*
* v مريض شاكر أفضل من راهب متعبد ​*
* v إذا رأيت إنسانا متواضع القلب فهذا أعظم من سائر المناظر لأنك بواسطته تشاهد الله الذى لا يرى .​*
* v لا تسكب الدموع الظازجة على الأحزان الماضية .​*
* v القلب المكتفى بما عنده لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يقتحمه .​*
* v اطلب التوبة فى كل لحظة ولا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة واحدة .​*
* v هدئ قلبك عن الكلام وحرك قلبك بعملك الخفى لتحل عليك النعمة دائما .​*
* v درب جسدك على طاعة نفسك ، ودرب نفسك على طاعة الله​*
* v الانتصار الوحيد الذى يدوم ولا يترك وراءه أسفا هو الانتصار على النفس​*
* v عاتب نفسك فإن هذا أفضل من أن تُعاتَب ​*
* v الكلمة الطيبة التى تقولها اليوم ستأتى بثمرها غدا .​*
* v اهرب من الخطية كما تهرب من الحية ، فإن دنت منك لدغتك .​*
* v فم الطاهر يتكلم كل ساعة على خالقه وعن سلامه بفرح ويتعزى به .​*
* v تفكر فى كل يوم أنه آخر ما يبقى لك فى العالم ، فإن ذلك ينقذك من الخطية ​*
* v من لا يجد فى نفسه خوف الله قليعلم أن نفسه ميتة ​*
* v سأتوب الآن وليس غدا فهذه اللحظة فى يدى ولكن غدا فى يد الله ​*
* v التوبة هى أم الحياة وطوبى لمن يولد منها فإنه لا يموت ​*
* v أوقد سراجك بدموع عينيك​*
* v سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح .​*
* v تعاطف مع الحزانى كأنك حزين أيضا معهم​*
* v نحن نتقابل مع الناس فى كل لحظة ، لكننا لا نتقابل مع أنفسنا إلا نادرا​*
* v أحب الكل وأنت بعيد عن الكل​*
* v القدرة على الصمت عنوان القوة​*
* v الذين لا يبكون لا يعرفون قيمة الإبتسام​*
* v أن الله يحب كل إنسان كما لو كان وحده فى الكون​*
* v احرص ألا تجعل ملابسك أغلى شئ فيك حتى لا تجد نفسك أرخص مما ترتدى ​*
* v فى كل التجارب التى تأتى عليك . لا تلم إنسان ولكن لُم نفسك قائلا : أنه من أجل خطاياى لحقتنى هذا ​*
* v اجعل عينيك دائما تنظران إلى فوق ، إلى من بيده كل مقاليد الحياة .​*
* v ثق أن الغد دائما سيكون أفضل من اليوم ، لأنه فى يد الله ​*
* v الحياة قصيرة ... اصطلح مع أخيك​*
* v رأيت فخاخا منصوبة ، فسألت باكيا من ينجينى ؟ . فأجابنى صوت : " التواضع "​*
* v سأعامل كل الناس كما يعاملنى المسيح​*
* v إن أردت أن تكون معروفا من الله فاحرص ألا تكون معروفا عند الناس​*
* v لا تفرح بسقطة غيرك فغنك لا تدرى كيف تتصرف الأيام بك .​*
* v الغفران هو الرائحة التى تفوح من الورود عندما تدوسها أقدامنا​*
* v لا تخاصم إنسان فربما لا تعيش حت  تصالحه​*
* v عندما يضعك الرب فى أتون التجارب تأكد أنه سيكون هناك معك  ​*
*​*
*​*

 منقول ................​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

يا جماعة الصعايدة اجدع ناس 
ونخص بالشكر نقيب الصعايدة بالمنتدى هنا 
اخى الغالى  ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*تمجيد القديس أغسطينوس 				*

​_أبدى و أقول أكسيوس​_
_أبوك يدعى باتريكـس​_
_خدعتـك الخطيــــــــة​_
_فى العاصمة أصحابك​_
_و بعدما مـات أبــــوك​_
_و احتـــجت للحكمــــة​_
_و اعتنقـت المانويـــــة​_
_و بكت أمـك بدمـــوع​_
_أمبروسيوس فى بكائها​_
_لتناقـص فى عقيدتـــك​_
_بحثت الكتاب المقدس​_
_و التهبت روحك فيك​_
_و فرحت بيـك أمــــك​_
_و قلت كنـــتَ معــــى​_
_كلمــــا انجذبت نفسك​_
_تنيحت القديســـــــــة​_
_فساموك قسيس هناك​_
_مدرســـــة شيدتهـــــا​_
_نلـــت الأسقفيـــــــــة​_
_و الدنيـــا دســــــــتها​_
_و كتبت اعتــرافاتــك​_
_صلـّــى ليســــوع عنا​_
_لا تنــسى بطركنــــــا​_
_و فـى جزيـرة الذهب لبـــــار عشق القـــدوس​_
_وأمك مونيكـــا ياقــديس​_
_جـت ثمــــرة رديـــــــة​_
_أفســـــدوا أخلاقـــــــك​_
_جيــــــرانك ســاعدوك​_
_رفضت تعيش فىالنعمة​_
_و فاكرهـــــا المُهديــــة​_
_بحـرقة و قلب مـوجوع​_
_شافهــا و قـال يستجيب​_
_عـــدت تانـــى لبلدتـــك​_
_درســت رسائــل بولس​_
_و الـــرب اتمجــد فيــك​_
_بعمـــادك انت و ابنــك​_
_و من فـرط شقـــــاوتى​_
_إلـى اللـه برغباتــــــك​_
_عشت فى صلاةودراسة​_
_و وهبـــت أمـوالـــــــك​_
_و بــدع حـاربتهــــــــــا​_
_فى هيبـــو الإفريقيــــة​_
_منــــاصبهـا زهـدتهــــا​_
_و نكـــرت انتصــاراتك​_
_يقبلنــــا و يرحمنــــــــا​_
_و شــركاؤه أساقفتنـــــا​_
_رفاتــك أغلـى م الذهب أقــواله تهــدى النفوس​_
_يا حبـــر يـــا نفيـــــس​_
_بعلاقــة غير شرعيــة​_
_ضاع فى الشر شبابك​_
_اشتهيت مركزمرموق​_
_و لذا صـــرتَ أعمــى​_
_و فقــــدت التعزيــــــة​_
_تطلب لــــك الرجــوع​_
_الله و الدموع لا تخيب​_
_لأمبروسيوس لهدايتك​_
_و سيرة أنبا أنطونيوس​_
_و بصوت وبآية يهديك​_
_فى السماء كتب اسمك​_
_لـم أكـن يا الـله معــك​_
_وجدتــه ســاكن قلبــك​_
_فى هيبو رحت الكنيسة​_
_و بنيت دير من مالــك​_
_و كنـــــــوز ألفتهــــــا​_
_و انتشـــرت المسيحية​_
_شهواتهـــا رفضتهــــا​_
_و ذلـك لخلاص ذاتـك​_
_و فــى غربتنـا يعيننـــا​_
_أدِمهــــم لرعـايتنــــــا​_
_و فى وسط النيل ذهب بينيوت آفا أغسطينوس​_
_​_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*محبة لا بالخوف تصير ابنا لا عبدا ـ القديس اغسطينوس* 

 
*عن الحكمة كلامنا, لا عن حكمة هذا العالم التي هي جهالة عند الله, بل عما هي حقا بنظره حكمة, الله هو كمال الحكمة, وحكمة الانسان عبادة الله. وتناقش الناس في الحكمة فقالوا انها علم الامور البشرية والالهية, بيد ان الكثيرين لم يسعوا اليها الا كسبا لمديح الناس لهم, وارادوها في حياتهم علما لا خلقا تأمر به الحكمة, فنالوا مجدا بشريا زائلا وعجزوا عن البلوغ الي نور الله, وما طلبوا الحكمة, مع انهم تظاهروا بالبحث عنها, ولو بحثوا عنها حقا لعاشوا وفقا لمبادئها, لكنهم شاؤوا التبجح بأقوالها فكانوا كلما ازدادوا بها تبجحا كلما ازدادوا عنها بعدا. اما الكتاب المقدس فانه يعلمهم انهم لن ينالوا مبتغاهم الا اذا رعوا ما كانوا يهملون**“يا بني ان رغبت في الحكمة فاحفظ الوصايا فيهبها لك الرب”**(سي 1: 33)** ومن ذا الذي يحفظ البر ان لم يخف الرب القائل في موضع آخر ان من لا يتقي الله لا يدرك البر **(اع 10 : 35)**, وبالتالي فان كان الرب لا يهب الحكمة سوي لمن يحفظ البر فمن لا يتقي الرب لا يتبرر, ثم يضيف **“راس الحكمة مخافة الله”**(سي 1: 16)**.*



*وحين يتكلم اشعيا النبي عن مواهب الروح السبع يبدأ بالحكمة وينتهي بمخافة الله, منحدرا الينا ليعلمنا كيف نصعد اليه, بدأ حيث يجب عليك ان تصل, ثم وصل حيث يجب ان تبدأ, قائلا **“وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ.”**(اش 11: 2)**. وكما ان النبي انحدر من الحكمة الي التقوي, معلما بقوة, عليك ان تصعد تدريجيا وبدون استكبار من التقوي الي الحكمة. المتواضع يتقي الله, وقلبه ينسحق بدموع التوبة والاعتراف, لا تخف البقاء في هذا القعر لان الله رتب في القلب المنسحق المتواضع الذي يرضي عنه مراقي اليه. وانحدر اشعيا علي سلم العلم من الحكمة الي تقوي الله ليحثك علي القيام باعمالك, لقد انحدر من مقرالسلام الابدي الي وادي الحزن الزمني كيلا تبقي حزينا باكيا متنهدا في توبتك, بل لتصعد من ذلك الوادي الي الجبل الروحي الي اورشليم المدينة المقدسة الابدية, وتفرح فرحا ابديا. وحين نصحك بالتزام الحكمة نورا للعقل, اضاف العقل ردا علي سائليه, بأن طريق الحكمة العقل, وطريق العقل المشورة, وطريق المشورة القوة, وطريق القوة المعرفة, وطريق المعرفة تقوي الله, وطريق تقوي الله مخافته, تتجه الطريق صاعدا من المخافة الي الحكمة لان **“راس الحكمة مخافة الله” **(سي 1: 16)**, من وادي الدموع الي جبل السلام. فاجعل التواضع والتقوي رأس حكمتك.*



*اللهم في اري البداية, فلم اقنط من النهاية ؟ وفي الخوف, انما مخافتك رأس الحكمة, لقد بدأت أخاف, فعلي ان اصلح نفسي, واحذر اعدائي (اي خطاياي), وابدأ حياة باطنية, وأميت اعضائي علي هذه الأرض, مخافتك تجرح النفس, كما يجرح مبضع الطبيب جسم المريض, لينزع منه ما فسد فيه, فيبدو مثخنا جراحا, ويفوق ألم جرح يُداوي ألم جرح مهمل, ويعرف الانسان دواءه فيحزن حزنا يفوق حزنه علي الم يتلوه شفاء, املأ قلبي من مخافتك, ووجهه الي محبتك, واجعله ينسي أثر جرح مبضعك, لانك طبيب لا يُخلف جرحه اثرا, فليكن الخوف في, قبل ان تنقي المحبة الكاملة الخوف عني, اني لأومن وادرك اني سائرا بعيدا عنك, في جسمي هذا الفاسد الذي يثقل علي, بقدر ما ادنو من الوطن اصبو اليه بضعف الخوف في, خوف المسافرين قوي, وخوف القريبين ضعيف, والذين بلغوا غايتهم لا يخافون, اني اخاف ممن يقتلون الجسد, وبخاصة ممن يمكنه ان يلقي النفس والجسد في جهنم.*

*الخوف نوعان: خوف سافل وخوف نقي, احدهما يخشي ان يفقد البر والآخر يخشي العقاب, الخوف السافل هو خوف من يخشي الاحتراق مع الشيطان, والخوف النقي هو خوف من يخشي عدم مرضاة الله, واين العظمة في ان يخشي الانسان العقاب ؟ تلك حالة العبد الخاطئ واللص الشرس, لا عظمة في ان يخشي الانسان العقاب, انما العظمة في ان يحب البر, وكل من يحب البر لا يخشي العقاب بل يخشي فقدان البر. اللص يخشي العقاب انما لا يخشي الاثم, انه لا يسرق حين لا يستطيع ان يسرق مع انه سارق !يسطو الذئب علي حظيرة الخراف ويحاول أن يدخل يدخل ويقتل ويفترس, وبما ان الرعاة يسهرون, والكلاب تنبح, فلا يستطيع ان يخطف او يقتل, انما يخرج ذئبا كما جاء ذئبا, ألأنه لم يستطع ان يسرق نعجة نقول “جاء ذئبا وعاد نعجة” ؟ لقد جاء ذئبا محتدما غاضبا, وعاد ذئبا مرتجفا فزعا, ومع ذلك فهو ذئب, غاضبا كان ام خائفا, لا خطف الفريسة ولا تخلي عن خبثه. ان كانت تلك هي حالك, فانك تفكر بالا يعذبك البر. الفرق بين خوفك وخوف اللص, هو ان اللص يخشي قوانين البشر فيسرق املا في ان يخدعها, وانت تخشي شرائع وعقاب من لا يسعك ان تخدعه, هب انك استطعت ان تغش … الا تغش ؟*

*المحبة لا تنتزع منك الشهوة انما الخوف وحده يكبتها, ان من قيده الخوف يظل ذئبا, تحول انت الي نعجة, ذاك صنعه الرب ببر منه لا منك, فان كان لك برك فاخش العقاب ولا تحب البر !!! اني اطرح عليك سؤالا, تفحص سؤالي المدوي, واجعل لك من نفسك سؤالا صامتا, لك اقول: “ان لم يرك الله حيث تعمل فهل تعمل اذا لم يكن يوم الدين من يقنعك بانك عملت شرا ؟” تأمل نفسك بنفسك اذ لا يسعك ان تجيب علي كل ما اقول, تأمل نفسك, أتفعل ؟ … ان فعلت كان ذلك خوفا من العقاب وليس حبا بالبر, ولم تكن علي شئ من المحبة, لانك تخاف كعبد, انه الخوف من الشر وليس الحب للخير. وبرغم ذلك يجب عليك ان تخاف خوفا يؤدي بك الي المحبة, ان خوفك هذا يجعلك تخاف من جهنم ويمنعك عن الخطيئة ويغمرك من كل جانب, ولا يدع فكرك الباطني الحر يريد الخطيئة, وبالتالي فالخوف هو كالحارس والمعلم في الشريعة, التي كان حرفها يهدده قبل ان تنجده النعمة, فليحفظك هذا الخوف من السوء, ولتدخل المحبة قلبك, اذ بقدر ما تكون فيه بقدر ذلك يخرج منه الخوف. وطالما ان الخوف يحفظك من السوء, فالمحبة تستأصل ما فيك من رغبة في الاثم, ولو استطعت ان تعمل دون ان يطول العقاب.*

*عانق المحبة وادخل فيها, اقبلها تفاديا للخطأ, كف عن الخطيئة واقبل المحبة واحي حياة صالحة, ومتي دخلت في المحبة بدأ الخوف يخرج, وكلما ازددت ولوجا في المحبة ازداد الخوف تراجعا, ومتي دخلت بكليتك تلاشي الخوف **“الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ”**(1يو 4: 18)** للمحبة خوف نقي خاص بها يثبت الي جيل الاجيال. الرجل الصالح ولو استطاع ان يحفظ قول الله لما احزن عيني ابيه القائل له “اراك حين تخطأ فلن اعاقبك انما لست ارضي بك” والرجل الصالح يخشي ان يغيظ محبوبه بمعزل عن صرامة القاضي, لانه لو احب الآب حقا كما يحبه الآب لاعترف به ربا ولما عصا له امرا. هناك اناسا يخشون ان يعملوا شرا عن ضعف جسدي او نفسي وليس حبا بالخير, بل خوفا من ان يدينهم الناس, فيكفون عن شر الاعمال دون عاطل الافكار. اذا فكرت بامثالها وان لم تأت شرا ضد احد, تسئ كثيرا الي نفسك, وباثمك هذا تهلك نفسك. انت لا تؤذي الناس لانك جبان, لكن الله الذي يري خطيئتك يعاقبك علي افكارك. ان من لا يستطيع اللحم ان يحجب عنه ارادتنا, يري ما تريد, وبالتالي اذا كان قلبك لا يخشي سوي العقاب ثم سنحت لك الفرصة لارتكاب الخطيئة فلا تصير اذ ذاك خاطئا, بل يماط اللثام عما فيك من خطأ لتدرك ان ما خفي منك موجود, ولا لتعرف ان ما هو طبيعي قد انكشف.*



*الارادة الاثيمة تحيا في العمل الذي لا يرجي عليه عقاب, اما حين تتأكد بأن العقاب ملازم للخطأ فهي تحيي في الخفاء وتود لو يسمح لها بان تعمل علي هواها. وتكتئب لانها لا تتسامح مع نفسها بما يحرمه الله, وهي لا تتمتع روحيا بما له من خير, بل تخشي جسديا الشر الذي يهددها به, وان كنت تخشي الله بسبب ما ينتظرك من عقاب فلست تحب من تخشاه هكذا, وعبثا تدعي التغلب علي الخطيئة ان كنت تكف عنها خوفا من العقاب, ان خفت من جهنم فلست تكره الخطيئة بل الاحتراق في جهنم, اما ان كرهت الخطيئة كرهت معها جهنم, أحب الله الصالح واخش عدله, ان احببت خفت من ان تغيظ المحب والمحبوب, واين تجد خوفا نقيا يفوق ما فيك يا من لا تفكر بامور الدنيا بل بما هو للرب وبما يرضيه ؟ ان لم يكن فيك حب فاحذر الهلاك, اما ان كنت تحب فاخش ان تغيظ بحبك. بالمحبة لا بالخوف تصير ابنا لا عبدا. ان ثابرت علي عمل الخير خوفا من الهلاك فلست من ابناء الله, حتي م تخشي العقاب ؟ الخوف عبد والمحبة حرة طليقة, والخوف هو عبد للمحبة, لا تدع الشيطان يسيطر علي قلبك برغم ان الخوف سباق في الدخول اليه ليحتفظ بمركز للمحبة, سيدته, التي سوف تدخل. اعمل خوفا من العقاب ان تعسر عليك ان تعمل حبا بالبر, لان السيدة سوف تأتي وسوف ينسحب العبد, لأن **“الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ”**(1 يو 4: 18)*



*ربي, تحاشيت الشر فصلحت نفسي, وراحت تتوق الي الخير فنشأ في الخوف النقي, انا ما ابتعدت عن الشر خوفا من جهنم وابليسها, بل خوفا من ان تبتعد انت عني, ليس خوفي من ابليس وجهنم خوفا نقيا, لانه لم يصدر عن حب لك, بل عن خوف من العقاب, وحين خفت ان تتخلي عني عانقتك وتمنيت ان استمتع بك. نفسي تلطخت بالاثم ولكنها تصبح جميلة اذا احبتك, الخوف النقي يعيد الي النفس جمالها, انت, يارب, دائم الجمال, لا قبح فيك ولا تغيير, لقد احببتنا يا دائم الجمال, حين كنا قبحا وفسادا, لقد احببتنا لا لتبعد عنك كل قبيح, بل لكي تغيره وتجعل منه انسانا جميلا, وكيف اصبح جميلا؟ الا متي احببتك يا دائم الجمال. كلما تعاظم فيً حبك عظم جمالي, لان محبتك جمال لنفسي. ربي اني لا اشبع من الحديث عن محبتك, وبقدر ما انا تائق اليها ارجو ان تنمو وتثبت في, وتطرد عنها الخوف ليستمر الخوف النقي الي جيل الاجيال, اني احتمل العالم وضيقاته وشكوكه وتجاربه. ربي ساعدني كيلا ابتعد عن الطريق, واجعلني استمسك بك, عن محبة, فلا اترك اعضاء مسيحك ولا اكفر بالايمان بل اتمجد بحضرتك, بايمان اثبت فيك الآن, ثم اتمتع بك, وجها لوجه, وقد اخذت مواهب الروح القدس عربونا علي ذلك.*

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**+**عن كتاب “خواطر فيلسوف في الحياة الروحية”
**+** ترجمة الأب يوحنا الحلو*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*لا تلمسينى - القديس أوغسطينوس

ـ اليوم قرأنا من بشارة القديس يوحنا عن موضوع قيامة السيد الرب. وقد سمعنا بأمور عن الانجيل, لم نسمعها في أي من البشائر الأخري.. فكما شرحت لمحبتكم مرارا عن الانجيل, فان البشائر الاربعة أجمعت علي ذكر أحداث معينة, وبعض الأحداث أُعلنت في ثلاث بشائر فقط وأخري في اثنتين بل وقد ينفرد أحدهم بذكر تفاصيل أخري. فالحقيقة ان البشارة بالحق هي الشئ الذي يجمع بين كل الانجيليين اذ ان جميعهم قد ارتووا من نفس الينبوع. وهكذا فيوحنا البشير هو الوحيد الذي ذكر في انجيله ما قد سمعناه الآن وهو قصة مريم المجدلية عندما رأت السيد الرب وقال لها** :**“**لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد الي أبي**“**( **يو 20 : 17** )**. **ففي هذا الصدد اذن يجب أن أكلم قداستكم. فاذ قد رأت النسوة الأكفان في القبر اعتقدن أن أحدا قد أخذ جسده وليس أن الرب قد قام … والكلمات الآتية تدل علي ذلك, فما سمعناه مكتوب كالآتي**“**لأنهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب أنه ينبغي ان يقوم من الأموات**“**( **يو 20 : 8 , 9** )**. **لقد صدقن ما كان بالعيان وليس بالايمان**.* 
*2 **ـ والأكثر من ذلك, فما يمكن أن يُحير عقل القارئ والمستمع اليقظ والمدقق هو فهم العبارة القائلة**:**“**لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد الي أبي**“**( **يو 20 : 17** )**فلنفكر في هذا بمعونة الرب. في الحقيقة ان مغزي هذه الآية صعب . فمتي صعد الابن الي الآب؟ في اليوم الأربعين من بعد قيامته كما ذكر سفر أعمال الرسل, هذا اليوم الذي سنحتفل به قريبا تكريما للرب, حين صعد الي الآب, وتابعته أنظار الرسل الذين لمسوه بايديهم قبلا, ثم قال الملاك لهم**“**أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون الي السماء؟ أن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم الي السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا الي السماء**“**( **أع 1 : 11** )**. **فان كان قد صعد الي السماء آنذاك ( فيما بعد لقائه مع مريم ) فماذا تكون الاجابة يا أخوتي ؟ أما كانت مريم قادرة أن تلمسه حينما كان واقفا أمامها هنا علي الأرض بينما تستطيع ذلك وهو جالس في السموات ؟! فاذا لم تستطع أن تلمسه علي الأرض فكم بالحري سيكون ذلك صعبا عليها في السموات ؟ فما هو معني هذه الكلمات** :**“**لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد الي أبي**“**؟ . في الواقع هذه الكلمات تبدو لي كأنه يقول: “المسيني عندما أكون قد صعدت, ولا تلمسيني قبلما أصعد”. يارب! ألا ألمسك وأنت هنا, وألمسك بعد أن تكون قد صعدت؟! بالاضافة الي ذلك, اذا كان المسيح قد امتنع عن التلامس مع البشر قبل صعوده الي الآب فكيف ظهر لتلاميذه لا ليروه فقط بل ليجسوه ايضا اذ قال** :**“**ما بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخطر أفكار في قلوبكم؟ انظروا يدي ورجلي اني أنا هو, جسوني وانظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون**“**( **لو 24 : 38 , 39** )**. **بالاضافة الي ذلك فتوما , التلميذ الذي يشك, حين لمس جنب المسيح المطعون وقال**“**ربي والهي**!”**( **يو 20 : 29** )**لم يكن يسوع قد صعد بعد الي الآب. قد يقول شخص ما تنقصه الحكمة : ” كان يمكن للرجال أن يلمسوه قبل أن يصعد الي الآب ولكن لم يكن للنساء أن يلمسوه الا بعد صعوده الي الآب”. هذا فكر سخيف ورأي ملتوي. ففي كلمة واحدة, لتسمع الكنيسة ما قد سمعته مريم, فليسمع الجميع وليفهم الجميع, ليفعل الجميع ذلك. فما معني**“**لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد الي أبي**“**؟ معناه : ألأنك تريني فأنت تعتقدين أنني مجرد انسان ولا تعلمين أنني مساو للآب؟ لا تلمسيني بهذا الفكر, لا تظني أنني مجرد انسان بل افهمي أن الكلمة مساو للآب. اذن ما معني**:**“**لا تلمسيني**“**؟ معناه: “لا تؤمني بما ترينني عليه فقط”. أنني سأعد الي أبي, حينئذ المسيني. فبالنسبة لك ان صعودي الي الآب يتم عندما تفهمين أنني مساو للآب. فطالما أنك تظنيني أقل من الآب فأنا لم أصعد بعد بالنسبة لك**.*

*3 **ـ علاوة علي ذلك, فأنا اعتقد أننا بواسطة المرأة التي لمست هدب ثوب المسيح وشُفيت, نستطيع أن نفهم بسهولة أن التلامس هو الايمان. فكما تذكرون في الانجيل: ان الرب يسوع المسيح ذهب لزيارة ابنة رئيس المجمع التي قيل عنها اولا انها مريضة وبعد ذلك ماتت. وفيما هو ذاهب رأي امرأة آتية من احدي الأزقة, وكانت قد صرفت كل معيشتها للأطباء حتي تشفي, اذ كانت تعاني من نزيف منذ اثني عشر عاما, وصف لها الأطباء العلاج دون جدوي. فقالت في نفسها: “ان لمست هدب ثوبه فقط شفيت” . فقولها مثل تلك العبارة كان بمثابة الملامسة الفعلية. واختصارا للموضوع لنسمع حكم الرب ( انظر**لو 8 : 45 , 48**) . **فحينما شفيت بسبب ايمانها قال الرب يسوع المسيح**:**“**من الذي لمسني؟**“**وقال له التلاميذ**:**“**الجموع يزحمونك وتقول من الذي لمسني؟**“**ولكنه أجاب قائلا**“**قد لمسني واحد لأني علمت أن قوة قد خرجت مني**“**فقد خرجت منه النعمة الالهية فشُفيت المرأة ولكن دون أن ينقص الرب شيئا. لذلك قال له التلاميذ: “يا معلم الجموع يضيقون عليك فهل علمت من هو ذاك الرجل أو تلك المرأة؟” فقال يسوع “احد قد لمسني”, فما معني “أحد قد لمسني, الباقون يضيقون علي ولكن واحد لمسني”, فما معني “هم يضيقون, ولكن واحد لمس”؟ فلا يزال اليهود يتصارعون أما الكنيسة فقد آمنت**.*

*4 **ـ وبناء علي هذا التفسير نري أن المرأة تلامست أي آمنت, فنفس التفسير قد قيل لمريم المجدلية: “لا تلمسيني: اني سأصعد فحينئذ المسيني”. فالمسيني حينما تفهمين معني**“**في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله**“**( **يو 1 : 1** )**فبالفعل**“**الكلمة صار جسدا**“**( **يو 1 : 14** )**ولكن لم يزل الكلمة نقيا, بلا عيب, غير متغير وغير ملموس. ولكن لأنك لا ترين سوي انسانا فانك لا ترين الكلمة. فأنا أريدك أن تؤمني ببشريته ولا تتجاهلين الكلمة. ليكن المسيح ظاهرا بكامله لك لأنه بصفته الكلمة فهو مساو للآب. ولذلك قال “لا تلمسيني الآن لأنك لا تعلمين بعد من أنا”. اذن فلتسمع الكنيسة التي ترمز لها مريم, ما قالته مريم. فكلنا نتلامس مع المسيح ان كنا نؤمن أنه قد صعد الي الآب وهو جالس عن يمين الآب. فالكنيسة اليوم بأسرها تعترف بهذا اذ تقول**“**وصعد الي السموات وجلس عن يمين أبيه**“**(**من نص قانون الايمان**)**. **فالذين يعتمدون يسمعون هذا الكلام ويؤمنون به قبل أن يعتمدوا. ولذلك عندما يؤمنون فمريم (أي الكنيسة) تتلامس مع المسيح. فالفهم غامض ولكنه سليم أي انه مغلق لغير المؤمنين ولكنه مفتوح لمن يقرع علي الباب بايمان. فالرب يسوع المسيح هناك وهو أيضا هنا معنا, هو مع الآب وأيضا فينا. هو لا يترك الآب ولا يتركنا نحن أيضا. وكالرب يعلمنا كيف نصلي وكالابن ينصت الينا مع الآب**.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*عطشان ولكنه جاء ليرويك - القديس أوغسطينوس

“فَجَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ لِتَسْتَقِيَ”**(يو 4: 7)** …… **“جَاءَتِ امْرَأَة”**(يو 4: 7)**. هذه المرأةُ هي صورةُ الكنيسةِ، لا المبررةِ بل التي يجبُ أن تُبررَ بعدُ. موضوعُ الكلامِ هو هذا: جاءتْ جاهلةً، فوجدتهُ، وأخذَ يسوعُ يُكلمُها. لِنرَ كيف ولماذا جاءتِ **“جَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ لِتَسْتَقِيَ مَاءً”**(يو 4: 7)** , لم يكُنِ السامريونَ يَختلطون مع اليهود. كانوا غرباءَ عنهم. هذه المرأةُ قادمةٌ من بينِ الغرباءِ، فهي لذلك صورةٌ للكنيسة. لأنَّ الكنيسةَ سوف تأتي من الأممِ الغريبةِ عن اليهود.* 


*لنسمعْ أنفسنا في كلامها، ولنتعرفْ على أنفسنا فيها، ولنحمدِ الله فيها من أجل أنفسِنا. هي صورةٌ لا حقيقية. كانت هي أولاً الصورةَ ثم تَمتِ الحقيقة: فلما آمنتْ به صارَتْ لنا رمزاً. “جاءَت تستقي”. جاءت بكل بساطةٍ تستقي ماءً كما اعتادَ الرجالُ أو النساءُ الاستقاءَ **“فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ» لأَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ كَانُوا قَدْ مَضَوْا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لِيَبْتَاعُوا طَعَاماً. فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ السَّامِرِيَّةُ: «كَيْفَ تَطْلُبُ مِنِّي لِتَشْرَبَ وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَأَنَا امْرَأَةٌ سَامِرِيَّةٌ؟» لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ لاَ يُعَامِلُونَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ”** (يو 4: 7-9)** إنها من الغرباء. ولم يكنِ اليهودُ يستخدمون حتى آنيتهم. كانَ مع المرأة دلوٌ تستقي به الماءَ، وقد دهِشَتْ لما سمعتْ يهودياً يطلبُ منها أن يشرب: فليستْ تلك عادةَ اليهود. أما هو الذي طلبَ أن يشربَ فقد كان عطِشاً إلى ايمانها.*



*واسمعْ أيضاً ماذا يطلبُ إذ طلبَ أن يشربَ** “أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيّاً»”**(يو 4: 10)** طلبَ أن يشربَ ووعدَ أن يسقيَ. هو محتاجٌ ويبحثُ عمن يَسقيهِ، ولكنه أيضاً غنيٌ ويبحثُ عمن يُغنيه فيُرويه بغناه. وظلَّ يتكلمُ مع المرأةِ بكلامٍ ضمنيِّ وغامضِ. حتى دخلَ شيئاً فشيئاً في قلبها، فأظهرَ لها نعمةَ الله. أي حديثٍ ألطفُ وأعذبُ من هذا الحديث ؟ **“لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيّاً”**(يو 4: 10) **وأي ماءٍ سوف يُعطي إلا الماءَ الذي قالَ فيه المزمورُ:** “لأَنَّ عِنْدَكَ يَنْبُوعَ الْحَيَاةِ”**(مز35: 10)**. وكيف يعطشُ هؤلاءِ الذين** “يَرْوُونَ مِنْ دَسَمِ بَيْتِكَ”**(مز36: 9)**.*



*فقد وعدَ بالماءِ الغزير، والروحِ القدسِ الذي يروي، إلا أنها لم تفهمْ ولأنها لم تفهمْ أجابتْ فقالتْ: **“يَا سَيِّدُ أَعْطِنِي هَذَا الْمَاءَ لِكَيْ لاَ أَعْطَشَ وَلاَ آتِيَ إِلَى هُنَا لأَسْتَقِيَ”**(يو 4: 15)** حاجتها اضطرَّتْها إلى العمل، ولكنَّ كسلها كان يرفضُ العملَ. ياليتها سمعتْ ما قالَ قبلاً: **“تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ”**(مت 11: 28)**. هذا ما كانَ يقولهُ لها يسوعُ الآنَ حتى لا تتعبَ بعد الآن. أما هي فلم تفهَمْ *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*لو عايزين تانى ممكن نكمل....
صلواتكم
*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

* أختي الوقورة إسميشيل *
*بارك الرب يسوع المسيح في إنتقائك المواضيع الجميلة وعرضها بأسلوب شيق وجميل *
*الرب يباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *لو عايزين تانى ممكن نكمل....*
> 
> *صلواتكم*​





:download:

ارجوك اكون شاكرة لو كملت 
انا اعشق فعلا كل كلام القديس اوغسطينوس 
ويمس وجدانى وفكرى جدا جدا 

كمل ابو تربو الغالى 

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع 
​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*



عادل نسيم قال:


> * أختي الوقورة إسميشيل *
> *بارك الرب يسوع المسيح في إنتقائك المواضيع الجميلة وعرضها بأسلوب شيق وجميل *
> *الرب يباركك ويحفظك*


 

:download:

ارق ا / عادل نسيم 
مشرف الموضوع هنا 
وانا بقول اية النور دة كلة 

شكرا لك 
واصلى  ان يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يدخلة


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*آباء الكنيسة 

" آباء العصر الذهبيّ "


الأب بسّام آشجي
​

القديس أُغسطينوس






​


1 - حياته :​

وُلد أغسطينوس سنة 354 بمدينة تاغسطا من أعمال نوميديا بأفريقيا الشمالية (الجزائر اليوم)، وكان والده باتريكبوس وثنيًا فظ الأخلاق، أما والدته مونيكا فكانت مسيحيّة تحتمل شرور زوجها وحماتها بصبر عجيب، وبطول أناتها كسبت الاثنين حتى أن رجلها قبل الإيمان واعتمد قبيل موته. 
كان كل همّ والده أن يرى ابنه رجلاً غنيًا ومثقفًا، وكان معلموه الوثنيين لا يهتمون بسلوك التلاميذ، فنشأ أغسطينوس مستهترًا في حياته ميالاً للكسل. ولمّا بلغ السادسة عشرة من عمره أرسله أبوه إلى قرطاجنة ليتمهر في البيان، هناك التقى بأصدقاء أشرار، وصار قائدًا لهم يفتخر بالشر، فتحولت حياته إلى المسارح والفساد. أما عن دراسته فقد عكف على دراسة الفقه والقوانين مشتاقًا أن يرتقي إلى المحاماة والقضاء، وقد تضلع في اللاتينية حتى افتتح مدرسة لتعليم البيان وهو في التاسعة عشرة من عمره. 
أعجب أغسطينوس بمذهب شيشرون، فقرأ كتابه "هورطانسيوس" الذي أثار فيه الشوق إلى العفة والبحث عن الحق. قرأ أيضًا الكتاب المقدس لكن ليس بروح الإيمان والتواضع وإنما في كبرياء، فأغلق على نفسه وسقط في "المانوية". ولمّا رأت مونيكا ابنها قد انحرف سلوكيًا وعقيديًا، وصار عثرة لكثيرين طردته من بيتها، لكن بمحبتها ردته ثانية، وكانت دموعها لا تجف طالبة خلاص نفسه. فرأت في حلم أنها واقفة على قطعة خشبية (ترمز للإيمان) والكآبة تشملها، وإذ بفتى يلمع بهاؤه أمامها ويشع الفرح من محياه ينظر إليها ويسألها عن سبب حزنها، وإذ أجابت، قال لها: "تعزي ولا تخافي، فها ولدك هنا وهو معك". التفتت مونيكا لتجد ابنها واقفًا معها على الخشبة، فتأكدت أن الله استجاب طلبتها. 
في عام 382م أوعز إليه أصدقاءه بالسفر إلى روما لينال مجدًا وغنى أعظم، فحاولت والدته صده وإذ لم تفلح عزمت على السفر معه. احتال عليها بقوله أنه ذاهب ليودع صديقًا له ، فسافر تاركًا إياها غارقة في دموعها. 
أرسل حاكم ميلانو إلى حاكم روما يطلب أستاذًا في البيان، فبعث إليه أغسطينوس، وقد دبرت له العناية الإلهية الالتقاء بالقديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان، الذي شمله بحبه وحنانه فأحبه أغسطينوس وأعجب بعظاته، وكان مداومًا على سماعها لما فيها من قوة البيان دون اهتمام بالغذاء الروح الدسم. 
سمع من القديس أمبروسيوس تفاسيره الروحية للعهد القديم الذي كان المانيون يتجاهلونه، كما سمعه في رده على أتباع ماني وغيرهم من الهراطقة، فبدأ نور الحق ينكشف أمامه. هنا أدرك أغسطينوس ما للكنيسة من علامات أنها من الله: فيها تتحقق نبوات العهد القديم، وفيها يتجلى الكمال الروحي، وتظهر المعجزات، وأخيرًا انتشارها بالرغم مما تعانيه من ضيق. 
أبحرت مونيكا إلى ميلانو ليلتقي بها ابنها ويبشرها بترك المانوية، لكن دون قبوله الإيمان الحق، إذ كان منهمكًا في الشهوات، حاسبًا حفظ العفة أمرًا مستحيلاً. 
بدأ أغسطينوس يقرأ بعض كتب الأفلاطونيين التي نقلت عن اليونانية بواسطة فيكتريانوس، التي انتفع بها لكنها لم تقده للإيمان. وعاد يقرأ الكتاب المقدس خاصة رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول فأعجب بها، خاصة في ربطها العهد القديم بالعهد الجديد.. فدبرت العناية الإلهية أن يزور سمبليانس حيث بدأ يخبره عن قراءته في كتب الفلسفة الأفلاطونية التي عني بنشرها فيكتريانوس، فأظهر سمبليانس سروره بذلك، ثم عرف أغسطينوس منه عن اعتناق فيكتريانوس المسيحيّة ، فشبت فيه الغيرة للاقتداء به، لكنه كان لا يزال أسير العادات الشريرة. 
زاره مؤمن حقيقي من كبار رجال الدولة يدعى بنسيانس، فوجده مع صديقه أليبوس وبجوارهما بعض رسائل معلمنا بولس الرسول، فظنها أحد الكتب الفلسفية، لكن أغسطينوس أخبره بأن له زمانًا لا يشغله سوى مطالعة هذه الأسفار، فدار الحديث بينهما حتى تطرق بنسيانس لسيرة القديس أنبا أنطونيوس وكيف تأثر بها اثنان من أشراف البلاط فتركا كل شيء ليسيرا على منواله، وهنا التهب قلب أغسطينوس بالغيرة، كيف يغتصب البسطاء الأميون الملكوت ويبقى هو رغم علمه يتمرغ في الرجاسات. وإذ مضى بنسيانوس، قام أغسطينوس إلى البستان المجاور لمنزله وارتمى على جذع شجرة تين، وتمثلت أمامه كل شروره، فصار يصرخ: "عاصفة شديدة... دافع عني... وأنت فحتى متى؟ إلى متى يارب؟ أتغضب إلى الأبد؟ لا تذكر علينا ذنوب الأولين. فإنني أشعر بأنني قد اُستعبدت لها. إلى متى؟ إلى متى؟ أ إلى الغد؟ ولما لا يكون الآن؟! لما لا تكن هذه الساعة حدًا فاصلاً لنجاستي؟" وبكى بمرارة... وهكذا تغيرت حياته وتجددت بنعمة الله، فتحولت القوة المحترقة شرًا إلى قوة ملتهبة حبًا... وذلك عام 386، بالغًا من العمر 32 عامًا.
عاد أغسطينوس إلى أليبوس ليذهبا معًا إلى مونيكا يبشرانها أن صلواتها التي دامت قرابة 30 عامًا قد استجيبت، ونبوة القديس إمبروسيوس قد تحققت، هذا الذي سبق فرآها تبكي فقال لها: "ثقي يا امرأة أنه من المستحيل أن يهلك ابن هذه الدموع". فعزم بنعمة الله على ترك تدريس البيان وتكريس حياته للتأمل في كلمة الله والخدمة، فاعتزل ومعه والدته وصديقه أليبوس وابنه أدياتس (غير الشرعي) وبعض أبناء عمه وأصدقاءه في كاسيكاسيوم Cassiciacum بجوار ميلان حيث أقام ستة شهور يتأهب لنوال سرّ العماد، وفي ابتداء صوم الأربعين عام 387م ذهب إلى ميلان واعتمد على يدي الأسقف إمبروسيوس. 
سافر القديس أغسطينوس مع ابنه ووالدته وأخيه وأليبوس إلى أوستيا منتظرين السفينة للعودة إلى وطنهم، وكانت الأم تتحدث مع أغسطينوس معلنة بأن رسالتها قد تحققت برؤيتها له كخادم أمين للرب. وبعد خمسة أيام مرضت مونيكا بحمى شديدة، وإذ أُغمى عليها وأفاقت قالت لابنيها: "أين كنت أنا؟... هنا تدفنان والدتكم"... قالت هذا ثم سلمت روحها في يدي الله. 
بعد موت القديسة مونيكا قرروا العودة إلى روما، حيث جاهد أغسطينوس هناك لدحض بدعة المانويين. ومن هناك انطلق إلى أفريقيا حيث ذهب إلى قرطاجنة ثم إلى تاجست، فوزع كل ممتلكاته واختلى للعبادة والتأمل في كلمة الله ثلاث سنوات، ووضع كتبًا كثيرة. 
إذ كان أغسطينوس يزور رجل شريف بمدينة هيبو (تدعى حاليًا إيبونا من أعمال نوميديا) سامه الأسقف كاهنًا بالرغم من محاولته رفض السيامة بدموع، بل وجعله يعظ أكثر أيام الأسبوع. فسكن في بستان ملك الكنيسة وجعله ديرًا حيث امتلأ بالرهبان الأتقياء، كما أنشأ ديرًا للراهبات تحت تدبير أخته. 
أقيم أسقفًا مساعدًا لفاليروس عام 395م الأمر الذي أفرح قلوب المؤمنين، وإن كان الهراطقة قد حزنوا وأثاروا شغبًا ضد الشعب وحاولوا قتله. امتاز هذا الأسقف القديس بحبه الشديد للفقراء حتى كان يبيع أحيانًا ما للكنيسة ويوزعه على الفقراء ويحرر به المسجونين. واهتم بدحض أصحاب البدع. وحضر مجمعًا بأمر الملك أونريوس عام 421م ضم 275 أسقفًا مؤمنًا و279 من الدوناتيين... فقام يجادلهم ويردهم إلى الإيمان المستقيم. 
إذ بلغ من العمر 72 عامًا استعان بأحد الكهنة في تدبير أمور الكنيسة راغبًا أن يكون خليفته، وبقى 4 أعوام يستعد للرحيل، وتوفي عام 430 وهو في سن السادسة والسبعين، وكانت دموعه لا تتوقف. 

2 - كتاباته :

لا يفوق أغسطينوس غزارة في الكتابة سوى أوريجانوس، فقد بلغت مؤلفاته حوالي 232 كتابًا، بعضها فقد كغيره من كتابات الآباء. ويمكننا تصنيفها كما يلي: 

أ‌- مؤلفات تاريخية : "الاعترافات" و"الاستدراكات".. 
ب‌- مقالاته فلسفيّة: "الرد على الأكاديميين" و"الحياة السعيدة"، "خلود النفس"، "في الموسيقى"... 
ت‌- دفاعات جدليّة: ضد اليهود والوثنيين، ضد أتباع ماني، ضد الدوناتيين، ضد البيلاجيين، ضد الأوريجانيين.. 
ث‌- تفاسير كتابيّة: في التكوين والمزامير والرسالة الأولى إلى يوحنا، والموعظة على الجبل، وعن اتفاق الإنجيليين، وتعليقات على الرسالة إلى أهل غلاطية والرسالة إلى أهل رومية وإنجيل يوحنا. 
ج‌- كتب نسكيّة وأخلاقيّة...
ح‌- مجلدات كتاب "مدينة الله" (De Civitate Dei)، وهو أشهر كتبه (22 مجلّد، استغرقت 14 عامًا من سنة 412 حتى سنة 426)، ويعبّر أمثل تعبير عن فكره، وهو الذي جعله مع كتابه "الاعترافات" من بين فلاسفة عصره. 
3 - أفكاره :

لا يمكننا في عجالة كهذه أن نستعرض أفكار قديس عظيم وفيلسوف ماهر، لذلك نكتفي بإدراج بعضها.



أ ‌- العقل والإيمان :​



"فكّر لكي تؤمن، وآمن لكي تفكّر".. بهذه العبارة نختصر رأيه حول علاقة العقل بالإيمان. وما الدين (Religio) في المسيحيّة سوى "اختيار" (Re-eligere) الإنسان لله مصدراً لحياته وتفكيره. وهذا الاختيار لا يتمرّد على حدود "المعرفة" والعقل.. يقال أن القديس أُغسطينوس بينما يفكّر بحقيقة سر الله الثالوث الأقدس، وقد أراد القبض عليها كاملةً، رأى طفلاً ينقل في كفّه الصغير مياه البحر إلى حفرة صغيرة، فاستهجن ذلك. والطفل بدوره، استهجن رغبة اُغسطينوس القبض على حقيقة الله كاملة. وما يفيد في هذه المقاربة هو أنَّ الحفرة تستوعب مياه البحر بقدر اتساعها، لن تستوعب البحر كاملاً. ولكن كلَّما اتسعت استوعبت مياهه أكثر. كذلك محاولة الفهم في الإيمان تتسع يوماً بعد يوم، دون أن تصل إلى نهاية.. "إن قارنا، يا ربّ، بين معرفتك ومعرفتنا وجدنا معرفتنا جهلاً"..



ب ‌- الخطيئة الأصليّة​



يركّز على إرث خطيئة الإنسان الأول لتشمل كل البشر، وهو أكثر من روّج هذا التعبير وهذه الفكرة، ليؤكّد أنها "انفصال" عن الله، بينما نعمة المعموديّة تمنح "محو" هذه الخطيئة والعودة إلى ربّه. كما يُرجع شهوات الإنسان إلى نتائج الخطيئة الأصليّة بما في ذلك الرغبة الجنسيّة! 



ت ‌- يسوع المسيح​



تعلّق بيسوع تعلقاً شديداً حتى الوله والعشق، واكتشف، إضافة لكونه "الكلمة صاراً بشراً"، "رجلاً كاملاً وحقيقيّاً بكلّ معنى الكلمة، لا نظير له بين الناس، اشترك اشتراكاً كاملاً في الحكمة". كما ركّز، لكون المسيح إلهاً وإنساناً، على دور وساطته بين الله والإنسان، متحدّثاً عن سرّ شخصه وعمق تواضعه. فالإنسان لا ينال "نعمة الخلاص"، "السابقة لكلّ استحقاق بشريّ"، "المجانيّة"، إلا باتحاده بالمسيح من خلال الكنيسة الحقيقيّة، "وبالمعموديّة تحديداً". ولا تستطيع الإرادة البشريّة، مهما كانت، أن تأتي بشيء بدون "نعمة" الله. فالإنسان بحكم الخطيئة الأصليّة هالكٌ لا محالة، إلا إذا استقبل "خلاص" المسيح.



ث ‌- الأسرار​



ليست الأسرار ملك خدّامها الكهنة، فهي صحيحة حتى ولو كان بعضهم في واقع الخطيئة. 
ويرى في الافخارستيّا البعد "الرمزي": "الخبز الذي ترونه على الهيكل يصبح جسد المسيح عندما يتقدّس بكلمة الله". ويتكلّم، في معرض حديثه عن التوبة التي تصح مرّة واحدة في حياة المسيحيّ بعد المعموديّة، يتكلّم عن أنواع الخطايا، "العرضيّة والجسيمة"،. أما إن عاد إليها "يترك أمره لرحمة الله وللأعمال التكفيريّة"، ويستدرك: "عدم التوبة أو القلب غير التائب أمر غير مؤكّد طالما لا يزال الإنسان حيًا في الجسد. فعلينا ألا نيأس قط من إنسان مادامت أناة الله تقود الشرّير إلى التوبة". 



ج‌ - "مدينة الله":​



يوجد، رمزيّاً، مدينة الله (Civitas Dei) والمدينة الأرضيّة (Civitas terrena)، أي طريقتان متعارضتان لعيش المحبّة .. تختلفان بالنسبة الى التوجّه المعتمَد حيال سرّ الخليقة والفداء: فمدينة الله تقبل هذا السرّ بتواضع، والمدينة الأرضيّة ترفضه منغلقة في الحلقة المفرغة للتأكيد الذاتي المدمِّر. 
إنّ الخير الأسمى هو الحياة الأبديّة، والشرّ الأكبر هو الموت الأبديّ، فالأمر المهمّ هو السعي إلى الهدف الأخير الذي يمثّل مركز الثقل الذي لا بدّ من أخذه بعين الاعتبار في حياة الأفراد والجماعات. هذا التوق إلى الهدف يمثّل الرقم الأساسيّ للكون المخلوق والذي اسمه السلام. 
إنّ السلام يثبت التوازن الجذريّ لكل كائن في نظام الخليقة؛ وهو توازن يصبح، في المخلوقات العاقلة، قيمةً يجب بناؤها بحرّيّة تطلّعًا إلى نظام محبّة (ordo amoris).
هناك إمكانيّة لوجود نقطة تماسّ بين المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين، الملزَمين جميعًا بتوافق منظّم في الحياة الأرضيّة. 
إنّ مساواة البشر أمام الله تعبيرٌ عن رباط " خليقيّ" أصليّ يرفض بأيّ شكل من أشكال السيطرة الطبيعيّة للإنسان على الإنسان. 
فإذا كان السلام يعبّر عن الخير الأسمى، على كافة المستويات، فإنّه يعبّر عن وجوب تحقيقه في شكل وفاق منظّم ومفصّل تراتبيّاً كـ:البيت، الأرض، المدينة، العالم.. وهذه كلًها تعيش، بفضل الطبيعة، السلام الأرضيّ. 
عند هذا الحدّ، ينفتح مجالٌ لتعايش الأرض ومدينة الله بشكل متناسق ويكون السلام هو الوسط الملموس والإيجابيّ لمثل هذا التلاقي.
إنّ مدينة الله الرحّالة مدعوّة إلى قبول هذا السلام مع الإقرار له بقيمته كعلامة (signum)، إضافيّة ومحرّرة، لاستباق السلام الأبديّ، الذي تتطلّع إليه دائماً.
4 - خاتمة :


لنصلِّ في الختام مع أغسطينوس: "أنت يا مَن أمرتَ البحر والرياح فسكنت، تعالَ وامشِ على أمواج قلبي فيهدأ
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*مناجاة للقديس اغسطينوس منقول عن كتاب الله فردوس نفسى*
​

 كم كانت نفسى جزعة يا الهى وانا كحمل ضال
حينما بحثت عنك بعيدا بينما كنت انت فى داخلى
وكلما جذبتنى اليك
نفسى تواصل البحث عنك بدوافع رغباتى بينما انت ساكن فى قلبى
اخذت فى البحث عنك فى كل مكان....
فى الاحياء وفى الطرقات العامة من مدينة هذا العالم ولم اهتد !
نظرت من حولى فى قصور وجهل
سألت رفاقى عن كنز مخبأ فى قلبى !
واطلقت لجميع حواسى العنان كرسل اوفياء
لتبحث عنك وتطاردك....وبقوتها لم تستطع ان تلحق بك وتدركك
قد تملكتها الدهشة...كيف اقتحمت يا الهى قلبى ودخلته..! ؟
ربى...اشرح لعبدك الذى يتوسل الى رحمتك
عرفه من اين له حياته ؟ ....الست انت مصدرها ؟
اليس بك وحدك يحيا الانسان ؟ ...الست ينبوع الحياة وواهبها ؟
انت خالقى..وانا جوبلتك يداك تفضلتا وصنعتانى وكونتانى
عاونتنى على ان اعرفك واعرف نفسى
وعندما عرفت نفسى عرفتك ايضا لان معرفتى لك نور لسبيلى
كما ان الشر حرمان من الخير فان الظلمة حرمان من النور
ربى اشكرك......لقد ملأت قلبى من انوارك
الست انت ملك الملوك ورب الارباب ؟
الذى وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا فى نور لا يدنى منه
الذى لم يره احد من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه
" له الكرامة والقدرة الابدية ...1تى16:6 "
الست انت الاله العظيم المتجسد الذى ظهر فى صورة بشرية غير مدركة ؟
" الله لم يره احد قط...يو18:1 "
كيف نعرف ما لم نكن قد رايناه ؟
" ليس احد يعرف الابن الا الاب ولا احد يعرف الاب الا الابن "
مت27:11
ثالوث فى وحدانية تامة فى ذاته الكمال المطلق والمعرفة
قلت لنفسى : يا لى من انسان شبيه بالعدم قد تجاسر وعرفك !
اليست هذه المعرفة انعاما منك يا الهى ؟
ليس من حمد يوفى نعمك ولا قدرة تصور جلالك
عظيم وعظمتك لا تقارن
لا بداية لك ولا نهاية
مسبح وممجد الى الابد.. امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

 *ودى مناجاة تانى للقديس أوغسطينوس*

آه ! اننى لن اشبع الا عندما يتجلى مجدك قدامى
نعم يا الهى فانت وحدك القادر ان تعيد لى حياتى السعيدة
لك اعترف ببؤسى
وذلك عند رحيل اليوم الذى كنت فيه غارقا بين اباطيل العالم المتعددة
محروما منك انت موضوع حبى الوحيد
ذلك اليوم الذى فيه كانت اشواقى الجسدية مشتتة فى المباهج الخادعة
وما اكثر هذه المباهج تلك التى تحمل فى بهجتها اتعابا لا حصر لها ؟!
هذه المباهج وعدتنى بامور كثيرة ومع ذلك فهى لم تجلب على سوى الفقر
انتقلت من واحدة الى اخرى لعل احداها تقدر ان تشبع نفسى
لكنها عجزت..! اذ لم تكن نفسى تحيا بعد الا فيك
حقا ...ان فيك الجمال يا من وحدك سرمدى وسام وكامل على الدوام
من يقتفى اثارك لن يضل قط ! من يصل اليك لا يلحقه يأس
من يمتلكك تشبع كل رغباته ! لكن يا لبشاعة بؤسى !
ويحى يا الهى فان قلبى يميل الى الهروب منك
الهروب منك انت ايها الغنى الحقيقى والفرح الحقيقى
لكى يتبع العالم الذى ليس فيه الا الحزن والالم
الهى ! انى احبك وشوقى هو ان تزداد محبتى لك على الدوام
بالحقيقة انت افضل من اللبن واحلى من الشهد
واكثر ضياء من كل نور
الذهب والفضة والاحجار الكريمة لا تقارن بك فى داخل قلبى
كل مسرات العالم لا تظهر لى الا كرائحة كريهة وبلا طعم
اذ قد تذوقت عذوبتك مرة ورايت جمال بيتك
ايها النار الالهى.... يامن لهيبك لا ينقطع بل هو دائم الحرارة
ايها الحب الدائم الحرارة يا من لا تفتر قط
ايها الحب الالهى....احتضنى امتلكنى بكليتى فالتصق بك تماما
ليتنى احبك يا الهى لانك احببتنى اولا
ان وجد فى شئ صالح انما مصدره انت
فالخير الذى فى هو خيرك انت ايها الصالح ...منك قد تقبلته
من يعيننى على الوقوف الا انت يا الهى !؟
وما الذى يسقطنى غير اتكالى على ذاتى !؟
اننى سأبقى غارقا فى الطين ما لم تجتذبنى 
وابقى اعمى ان لم تفتح عينى
وابقى ساقطا لا اقوم قط ما لم تعيننى يداك
اننى اهلك تماما ما لم تحرسنى عنايتك
مناجاة للقديس اغسطينوس 
عن كتاب الله فردوس نفسى
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*نسينا نكتب سيرة القديسة مونيكا أم القديس أوغسطينوس:
*​

* القديسة مونيكا
*

*طفولتها:*
*"أنت الذي جبلتها يا الله... أما أبواها فلم يعلما في ذلك الحين قيمة الدُرَّة الخارجة من أحشائهما". وُلدت سنة 332م في قرية تاغستا (سوق الأخرس الآن) بشمالي أفريقيا، وتربت تربية مسيحية صادقة. كانت وهي طفلة تترك رفيقاتها أحيانًا وتترك لعبها وتختفي وراء شجرة تركع وتصلي. وكلما كانت تكبر كانت تتفتح في قلبها رياحين المسيحية. كان جمالها بارعًا، وقامتها فارعة، وعقلها سديدًا، وحكمتها عظيمة، ونفسها كبيرة، وعاطفتها قوية. * 

*حياتها الزوجية:*
*"كانت هي خادمة خدامك يا إلهي. كل من عرفها مجّد 

اسمك القدوس الذي فيها وسبَّحه وأحبه". تزوجت مونيكا بغير إرادتها من رجلٍ وثنيٍ شريرٍ يدعى باتروشيوس، كان يشغل وظيفة كبيرة، فخُدِع أهلها به. كانت أمه حسودة شريرة كما كان الخدم أشرارًا، لكنها أيقنت بعد زواجها أن الله يريدها أن تحمل الصليب، فلم تتذمر لشرور زوجها وحماتها بل كانت تظهر لهما جمال المسيحية ووداعتها. هُزمت حماتها أمام تواضعها وطول أناتها ولم تعد تسمح للخدم أن يشوا بمونيكا لديها أو لدى باتروشيوس، بل وطلبت من ابنها جلد الخدم الأشرار. كانت مونيكا تقابل ثورات غضب زوجها بالحلم والصمت والصبر. وحينما كان يهدأ كانت تشكو له برقة وحنان ما نالها من غضبه فكان يلوم نفسه ويّعِد بإصلاح ذاته، لكنه كان يعود لسيرته الأولى. رزقت بثلاثة أولاد كان أكبرهم أغسطينوس، فكانوا موضع عنايتها وكانت تتعزى بهم عن حماقة زوجها وشراسته. * 

*حياة الصلاة مع العمل:*
*أهم ما تتصف به هذه القديسة البارة هو إيمانها بقوة الصلاة، لقد تم فيها قول الآباء: "طوبى لمن يقف على باب الصلاة". بالصلوات الحارة الخارجة من قلبها المفعم بالإيمان كسبت كلاً من زوجها الشرير وابنها الذي انحرف، شأن شباب عصره. وضعت في قلبها أنها لابد أن تربح نفس زوجها، وكان إيمانها وطيدًا حتى كانت ترشد المُعَذَبات مثلها بأن الصلاة هي مفتاح الفرج. كانت الثمرة الأولى لصلاتها هي إيمان زوجها الوثني، ففرحت لذلك جدًا ونسيت آلامها، لكنه ما لبث أن مرض ومات وترملت في شبابها. استجاب الله لدعاء مونيكا فقبل زوجها باترشيوس الإيمان في الوقت الذي كان أغسطينوس في السابعة عشر من عمره. بعد وفاة زوجها تفرغت لأولادها ولخدمة القريب وأعمال العبادة، فكانت تذهب كل يوم إلى الكنيسة. وهبها الله نعمة الدموع حتى اشتهرت بين قديسي الكنيسة بهذه الفضيلة. وكانت تخصص أوقاتًا طويلة لزيارة المرضى وخدمتهم وخدمة الفقراء وتعزية الأرامل وتقوية قلوب الزوجات المتزوجات بأزواج أشرار والأمهات اللواتي لهن أولاد شاردون. * 

*انحراف أغسطينوس:*
*أتم أغسطينوس دراسته في مدرسة مادورا Madaura بثاجست Thagaste وكان متفوقا حتى على معلميه إذ كان موهوبًا وذكيًا. أراد والده أن يرسله إلى قرطاجنة ليقضى عامين في الدراسة. وكان لا بد من قضاء سنة في بيته حتى يدبر له والده المال اللازم لنفقات الدراسة. وكانت هذه السنة تمثل وباء أفسدت حياة أغسطينوس إذ كان في بطالة وكسل لا عمل له سوى أصدقاء السوء. كان قائدًا لهم في سرقة الكمثرى من حدائق جيرانهم مع أن حديقته كانت مليئة بتلك الثمار. لكنه كان يهوى القيادة، يسرق ليلقى بالكمثرى للخنازير. برع في دراسته بقرطاجنة وفاق الجميع واشتعل قلبه بحب الحكمة. وكانت أمه تطمع له في المزيد من العلم، إذ كانت تأمل أن العلم يرتقى به إلى معرفة الله. ما أن وصل ابنها أغسطينوس إلى سن الشباب حتى انحرف انحرافًا خطيرًا، إذ أن سيدة تكبره أغوته وهو شاب صغير. ووصل الأمر به أن صار له خليلات عشيقات وابن غير شرعي. كانت نصائحها له غير مجدية على الإطلاق. فيقول أغسطينوس بعد توبته في مناجاة لله: "أمي التقية قد تكلمت، وصوتها على ما أرى كان صدى صوتك. فلأنها كانت تلح عليَّ بشدة لأعتزل الغواني وكل أنواع الفجور، لم أكن أعيرها أذنًا صاغية ولا أكترث بأقوالها، لأنها أقوال امرأة، بينما هي صادرة من لدنك. فكان امتهاني لها امتهانًا لك، وعدم اعتباري لها عدم اعتبار لأقوالك". وضعت كل ثقلها في الدموع والصلاة والصوم لكي يعيد الله ابنها. * 
*يقول  				القديس أغسطينوس: "باتت أمي تبكي عليَّ بكاءً فاق بكاء الأمهات على فقد أولادهن بالموت الجسدي.  وأنت يا مولاي قد استمعت لها. ولم تزَل تلك الدموع التي كانت تذرفها في صلواتها بين يديك حيث كانت تبلل وجه الأرض بدموعها". أخذت تركض وراءه من بلدٍ إلى بلدٍ، وهو الابن الضال، وتسأله بدون تذمر أو يأس، وبقيت على هذه الحال عشرين سنة. * 

*رؤيا مطمئنة:*
*إذ سكبت القديسة مونيكا الدموع لسنوات من أجل ابنها، وطلبت من الكاهن أن يصلي لأجله قدم لها الله تعزية في حلم. رأت نفسها تقف علي منصة خشبية وإذا بصبي مشرق الوجه يبتسم بينما كان الحزن يملأ كيانها. جاء الصبي يسألها عن سبب حزنها ودموعها المستمرة التي لا تجف، فأجابته: "إنني أبكي من أجل ضياع نفس ابني". قال لها الصبي: "انظري وتأملي أيتها الأم، في المكان الذي تقفين يقف ابنك أيضًا"، تلفتت مونيكا وإذا بها تقف علي منصة عالية ومعها ابنها أغسطينوس. روت هذا الحلم على ابنها، أما هو فقال لها: "لا تيأسي يا أمي! فربما تصيرين حرة يومًا ما مثلي" . أما هي ففي يقين بعمل الله قالت له: "كلا! إنه لم يقل لي حيث يكون ابنك تكونين، بل حيثما تقفين فهناك يقف ابنك أيضا". * 

*جهادها لخلاص ابنها:*
*في عام 382م سافر القديس أغسطينوس إلى روما بإيعاز من أصدقائه طلبًا للمجد الزمني والغنى. حاولت والدته أن تصدّه عن ذلك فلم تفلح، لذلك عزمت على السفر معه. احتال عليها بقوله أنه ذاهب ليودع صديقًا له على السفينة تاركًا إيّاها غارقة في دموعها. طلب حاكم ميلان من حاكم روما أستاذًا للبيان فأرسل إليه أغسطينوس، هناك التقى بالقديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلان. أحبه أغسطينوس وأعجب بعظاته لما فيها من قوة البيان، دون أن يهتم بخلاص نفسه. لم تستسلم القديسة مونيكا بل أبحرت إلى ميلان لتلتقي بابنها. توسلت في إحدى المرات إلى القديس أمبروسيوس أن يتناقش مع ابنها ليردّه إلى صوابه. ولكنه اعتذر، لأنه كان يدرك أنه لا جدوى من النقاش مع إنسان يعتز بعقله وذكائه وله أسلوب في المراوغة، وطلب إليها الأسقف أن تصلي. لكنها ألحَّت عليه أكثر، فردَّ عليها بعبارة مشهورة: "اذهبي في طريقك والرب يباركك. ثقِ يا امرأة أن ابن هذه الدموع لن يهلك". * 
*تركها أغسطينوس إلى روما حيث الشهرة، وكانت الأم تبكي وتتوسل إلى ولدها لكي يبقى إلى جوارها، ليس من أجل راحتها وحنانها وشوقها إليه، إنما كانت دموعها من أجل بُعدِه عن الله، لأنه لم يكن قد نال نعمة العماد بعد ولم تكن هناك بارقة أمل في توبته. أخيرًا بعد هذه السنوات الطويلة أتت نصيحة الأسقف ثمارها وأنبتت دموع الأم غرسًا مباركًا. تاب أغسطينوس وحق أن يُدعى "ابن الدموع"، وصارت له أمه مونيكا أمًا بالجسد والروح، فقد تمخضت به وولدته إنسانًا للعالم، وناحت عليه حتى ولدته ابنًا للمسيح والكنيسة. يتذكر أغسطينوس بعد توبته ومعرفته لله أمه ودموعها السخية فيقول في مناجاته لله: "خادمتك، عبدتك، التي حملتني في الجسد لأولد للنور الزمني. وحملتني في القلب لأولد للنور الأبدي. أمي التي أنا أؤمن أن كل ما يفيض فيَّ من حياة يرجع إليها، إلى الدموع الأمينة إلى الدموع الدائمة، إلى دموع أمي وُهِبْتُ حتى لا أهلك". سافرت إلى ميلان بإيطاليا وحضرت عماد ابنها أغسطينوس على يد أسقفها العظيم أمبروسيوس مرشده الروحي، وكانت فرحتها لا توصف. وارتفع قلبها إلى عرش الله مع من كانوا يسبحون قائلين: "نسبحك ونباركك يا الله. بالحقيقة نعترف أنك ربنا. الأرض وملؤها تسجد لك أيها الآب الأزلي. أنت الذي يقف أمامك الملائكة والرئاسات والسلاطين والقوات. أنت الذي يسجد أمامك الشاروبيم والسيرافيم يمجدونك على الدوام صارخين بغير سكوت قائلين قدوس قدوس قدوس". * 
*بعد العماد أراد أغسطينوس العودة إلى أفريقيا فرافقته أمه مونيكا في السفينة وكانت تقول له: "يا بُنيَّ إن بقائي على الأرض أضحى فضوليًا، ولا أدري لماذا لا أزال حية، لأنه لم يبقَ لي شهوة أطمع فيها فلقد تحققت رغباتي كلها". وبعد خمسة أيام من هذا الكلام مرضت مرضها الأخير الذي عبر بها إلى الأبدية. وقالت لابنها: "ادفنِّي أينما شئت. أسألك فقط أن تذكرني دائمًا أمام هيكل الله أينما كنت وحيثما اتجهت". وفارقت روحها جسدها وانطلقت إلى المسيح الذي أحبته وهي تصلي وتتشفع بالعذراء الطاهرة والقديسين سنة 387م، ولها من العمر ست وخمسين سنة. يُعلق القديس أغسطينوس على انتقال أمه بقوله: "كنت أشعر بأمواج من الأحزان تثور في أحشائي. وكنت أتماسك لكي لا أذرف الدمع أمام أمي وهي في لحظاتها الأخيرة، بل كنت جاثيًا أمامها كمن يجثو أمام الأيقونات في الكنيسة". 
*

  				عن موقع الأنبا تكلا...


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

* كتاب البتولية في فكر الآباء - القمص أثناسيوس فهمي  جورج*

*  51- نصائح  أغسطينوس للعذارى*




* 

*

ويحِث القديس العذارى ”اذهبنَ اتبعنَ الحَمَلْ لأنَّ جسد الحَمَلْ بالتأكيد هو بتول“ ويدعيهُنْ أن يتبعنَ المسيح حافِظات بتولية قلوبِهِنْ وأجسادِهِنْ إينما ذهبنَ، ويشرح أنَّ التبعية ليست إلاَّ اقتداء ومُحاكاة.

أمَّا المؤمنون الذين فقدوا بتوليتهم فيدعوهم القديس لأن يتبعوا الحَمَلْ ولكن ليس حيثُما يمضي بل حيثُما يستطيعون هم الذِهاب وراءهُ، وهم يستطيعون أن يتبعوه في كلّ مكان إلاَّ عندما يمشي في مُرَوِج البتولية، ويرى القديس أنَّ كلّ المسيحيين يتبعون المسيح ولكن المُتبتلين يضعون أقدامهم ويسيرون على أثار أقدام المسيح footprints بينما المُتزوِجون يسيرون فقط في الطريق ولكن ليس على أثار أقدام المسيح.

ويشرح القديس أنَّ الحَمَلْ يسير في طريق عذراوي لذا لا يستطيع هؤلاء الذين فقدوا بتوليتهم أن يتبعوه، ويحِث عذارى المسيح أن يتبعوه أينما يمضي، ويشرح أنَّ باقي المؤمنين الغير مُتبتلين يفرحون مع المُتبتلين ولن يحسدونهم لأنهم يرون فيهم ما ليس فيهم هم أنفسهم، ومع أنَّ التِسبحة الجديدة يُسبِّحها المُتبتِلون فقط إلاَّ أنَّ غير المُتبتلين لن يكونوا عاجزين عن أن يسمعوا...

ويحِث          القديس أُغسطينوس المُتبتلين والعذارى على التواضُع لأنهم عندما يُقارِنون أنفسهم بالمُتزوجين سيجدون أنهم أفضل منهم بحسب تعليم الكِتاب المُقدس، وأنَّ الآخرين أقل منهم في الأعمال          والجعالة، لذا يجب أن يعلموا أنه بقدر عِظَمْ الإنسان بقدر ما يجب أن يتضع، فمقدار ومِعيار الاتضاع قد أُعطِيَ من مقدار ومِعيار العظمة والكرامة.

ويُحذِّر          القديس أُغسطينوس قائِلاً: ”لأنَّ العِفة الدائِمة وخاصَّة البتولية هي الصَّلاح الأعظم في قديسي الله، لذا يجب أن ينتبِهوا بحذر وتيقُظ من أن تفسد بالكبرياء والعجب“.

 وصفوف العذارى والمُتبتلين، الأولاد والفتيات القديسين، قد تدرَّبوا في الكنيسة المُقدسة، فهناك كانوا يزهرون ويينعون من صدر أُمهم، لأنَّ اسم الرب جعل لِسانهم يتحدَّث، ولأنَّ اسمه، كما لو كان لبن الطِفولة، قد انسكب داخِلهم ورضعوه، فهؤلاء نذروا لا خوفاً من عِقاب أُعلِنْ، بل من أجل          جعالة مُدِحت، من أجل ملكوت السموات.*. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في      موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و      الكتب الأخرى). *

وفي مُناجاة رائِعة يقول ابن الدِموع:

”إنهم أبرار ولكنهم ليسوا مثلك يُبرِّرون الخُطاة

إنهم عفيفون ولكن بالآثام حملتهم أُمهاتِهِمْ في أرحامِهِنْ

إنهم قديسون ولكِنَّك أنت قدوس القديسين

إنهم مُتبتِلون ولكنهم لم يُولدوا من عذارى

إنهم عفيفون كُلِّيةً في الجسد، ولكنهم ليسوا الكلمة الذي صار جسداً“.

ويتساءل القديس: ”أي أعضاء من الجسد المُقدس الذي هو          الكنيسة يجب أن تحترِس – لكي يستريح فيها                   الروح القدس – أكثر من تلكَ التي نذرت القداسة العذراوية؟“.

وينصح القديس الفيلسوف عذارى          المسيح أنَّ أوِّل فِكْر يقودَهُنْ للتواضُع هو ألاَّ يَظُنَنَّ أنَّهُنْ عذارى من أنفُسَهُنْ بِجهادِهِنْ فقط بل هي ”عطيَّة صالِحة... مِنْ فوقُ نازِلةٌ من عِند أبي الأنوار الذي ليس عِندهُ تغيير ولا ظِلُّ دورانٍ“ (يع 1: 17).

ويرى القديس أنه لا أحد يحرُس البتولية إلاَّ الله نفسه الذي يهِبها، والله محبَّة، إذاً حارِس البتولية هو         المحبة.​*بردو عن موقع الأنبا تكـــلا....*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: القديس اوغسطينوس (ملف  متكامل )*

*ودى مشاركة لأستاذة ميرنا....

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5285
*كلمات اوغسطينوس* 

*الاشرار الذين لا يهدأون انهم يقدرون على الهروب من امامك ، لكنك تيصرهم وتخترق ظلماتهم 
انظوروا ان الكون طاهر حتى ان وجد بعض الحمقى فيه 
فأى جرح اصابوك به اذن وأى عار أنزلوه بملكك الذى بمقدار علو السموات عن الأرض هو عادل وكامل؟ والى اين هربوا عندما فروا من حضرتك ؟ ايظنون انه يوجد مكان لا تستطيع ان تجدهم فية؟ لذا هربوا لعلهم لايرونك وانت تراهم ، فكف بصرهم فتعثروا فى طريقهم .
انت لا تنسى خليقتك حتى يجازى بعدل كل من هرب من لطفك ثم اصطدم باستقامتك فوقع تحت غضبك . 
انهم بالحق جهلاء ، لا يعلمون انك موجود فى كل مكان ، ولا مكان يمكن ان يحدك او يحصرك ، ولا يعلمون انك وحدك قريب جدا حتى من الذين ابتعدوا عنك بعيدا . 
لذا دعهم يتوبون يا الهى ويطلبوا ويطلبو وجهك لانك لا تنسى خليقتك ، حتى وان نسيت الخليقة خالقها .
دعهم يتبون ويطلبونك لانك فى قلوبهم ، فى قلوب من يعترفوا لك ويطرحوا ذاواتهم عليك ،وينوحوا على صدرك بعد كل طرقهم المتمردة التى ساروا فيها .
عندئذ تمسح انت كل دمعة من عيونهم ، فينوحوا اكتر من ذى قبل لكن هذه المرة ينوحوا من فرحتهم ، لأنك انت يا ربى - وليس لحما ودما - خلصتهم وارحتهم . 

                                       القديس اوغسطينوس *​


----------

